# Apple iPad (3) announced on 7th March 2012



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

The offical invites have been sent and pretty much everyone is expecting Apple's press event in San Francisco on 7 March to be the launch of the iPad 3.






http://www.macworld.co.uk/ipad-iphone/news/?newsid=3340840

A retina display seems a dead cert, as does Siri, and possibly a quad-core CPU or, more likely, an updated version of the dual-core A5 chip.

It'll probably be a teensy bit thinner too, I reckon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 28, 2012)

Are they planning a 7" ipad?


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 28, 2012)

One thing I can say with certainty is that the Retina screen is going to look absolutely _amazing_ at iPad levels. 

I have absolutely no desire to own an ipad, but I know the screen is going to tempt me.


----------



## maldwyn (Feb 28, 2012)

No button on that thing - unless it's turned to landscape what with its Maps, Cal and Keynote Apps.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> One thing I can say with certainty is that the Retina screen is going to look absolutely _amazing_ at iPad levels.


I'm sure it'll be shinier than the shiniest bauble ever, although there's some doubts that doubling the resolution of the iPad2 will be worth the performance hit.



> Considering the possibility of a 2048×1536 display on the iPad 3, the guys over at DisplayMate note:
> 
> 
> > The next generation iPad will quadruple the number of screen pixels with a resolution of 2048×1536. This would undoubtedly be a great marketing move but it’s technically an overkill and comes with a large penalty in cost and performance – requiring significantly more processing power, more memory and battery power, plus lowering the display brightness efficiency. Hopefully display pixels will not follow the same path as the camera Mega Pixel wars – because like them more pixels lowers performance after reaching a certain point. Apple had to double the resolution on the iPhone 3GS because its 480×320 resolution was very low. The iPad is starting with a much higher 1024×768 so Apps hard coded for the iPad 1 and 2 can be rescaled easily by the OS up to the new iPad 3 resolution.
> ...


Thing is, if they don't double the pixels, the display won't look so good - and all the iPad screens so far have been class-leading.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 28, 2012)

It's gonna be the iPad 2s and will come in leopard or snake skin finishes. 
Most people will opt for the high-end variant which comes built in to a turquoise slanket. 

And it'll have a cup holder but only for US-sized cups.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

Lazy Llama said:


> It's gonna be the iPad 2s and will come in leopard or snake skin finishes.
> Most people will opt for the high-end variant which comes built in to a turquoise slanket.
> 
> And it'll have a cup holder but only for US-sized cups.


Throw in go-faster stripes and a pink antenna, and I'm in.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

Gizmodo is going to town on 'analysing' the invite. 





http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/02/this-is-the-ipad-3-hiding-in-plain-sight/


----------



## Sunray (Feb 28, 2012)

I was wondering straight away, but lets be clear on this, its not going to be radically different.

Removal of the button would be a nice move.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 28, 2012)

Woo, it makes your fingers smaller!


----------



## magneze (Feb 28, 2012)

If they remove the button hopefully Google will sue for the LOLs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

Doubt it'll be thinner, be interesting if the battery is better and if they add Siri...


----------



## 2hats (Feb 28, 2012)

Lazy Llama said:


> Woo, it makes your fingers smaller!


 
Better manicured too. Perhaps it'll have a corundum finish down one edge?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 28, 2012)

Im interested to hear whatagwanin..... my ipad 1 could do with upgrading


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2012)

iPad 3 revealed!! Or maybe not...heh


----------



## likesfish (Mar 1, 2012)

Noooooo my ipad2 will be old oh noeesss 

Didn't ay for it anyway


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 1, 2012)

Sell it NOW - only geeks are in the know of ipad3's near arrival.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 1, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Sell it NOW - only geeks are in the know of ipad3's near arrival.


The usual rules apply. If is available for sale it is obsolete.


----------



## elbows (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think they will remove the button, I certainly don't want them to, and latest leaked parts seem to suggest the buttons still there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2012)

Latest leaks or fake images?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Think I'll wait for the iPad 4


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Think I'll wait for the iPad 4



Pffft.. 

Is that the bluey coloured one?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Pffft..
> 
> Is that the bluey coloured one?


 
No that's the rumoured iPad 6. The iPad 4 is the thinner version of the iPad 3 with added shine.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 2, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> No that's the rumoured iPad 6. The iPad 4 is the thinner version of the iPad 3 with added shine.



This is angering me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2012)

Apparently Apple are testing the iPad 3 internally with iOS6...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

Apparently the latest rumour is it's not going to be called the iPad 3 but the iPad HD. Personally I don't buy that (happy to eat my words if wrong of course!), there's something about that the reminds me of how certain some sites were that the original iPad was going to be called iSlate...


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

Just about all the rumours are meaningless, made-up drivel designed to feed frothing fanboys who will click on anything that mentions Apple and thus drive the site owner's advertising revenues up. 

They get it wrong every fucking time without fail, and yet people still bother clicking away to read yet more of the same nonsense and lies.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 6, 2012)

What, you telling me there's no truth in the rumour of a 'love' port?

Just one more sleeps, peeps!


----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2012)

It's probably just a new calendar app.


----------



## gabi (Mar 6, 2012)

Have messed around a little bit with iPads at work and liked em. But does anyone who owns one think they can genuinely replace a laptop? Im looking to upgrade - torn between the Air and an iPad...


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> Have messed around a little bit with iPads at work and liked em. But does anyone who owns one think they can genuinely replace a laptop? Im looking to upgrade - torn between the Air and an iPad...



No they can't replace a laptop, but then they're not meant to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> What, you telling me there's no truth in the rumour of a 'love' port?
> 
> Just one more sleeps, peeps!



Thing is rumours are just a bit of fun, only the bitter old haterz get wound up by them. Not all rumours turn out to be hot air either.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> Have messed around a little bit with iPads at work and liked em. But does anyone who owns one think they can genuinely replace a laptop? Im looking to upgrade - torn between the Air and an iPad...



Depends on what you want to do, if your talking your usual emailing and net stuff then sure. Flash is less and issue than ever (and also means you get less shitty adverts too!), it's got a good number of laptop type apps like Evernote or Pages now plus optional keyboard if you want something hardware orientated for typing. 

If your talking of doing your dissertation or writing a book probably not the best option. That said I'm increasingly seeing business people using them instead of laptops and also students are big on them these days too...


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> Have messed around a little bit with iPads at work and liked em. But does anyone who owns one think they can genuinely replace a laptop? Im looking to upgrade - torn between the Air and an iPad...


Obvious answer would be to get both 

But if I had to choose one as my main machine it would be the Air.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Just about all the rumours are meaningless, made-up drivel designed to feed frothing fanboys who will click on anything that mentions Apple and thus drive the site owner's advertising revenues up.
> 
> They get it wrong every fucking time without fail, and yet people still bother clicking away to read yet more of the same nonsense and lies.


 
Not all the rumours are wrong because quite a number of Apple product launches of recent years have contained a lack of surprises, just about all the pertinent details got rumoured about ahead of time. The iPad 3 looks like it may follow this pattern, apart from any software developments which seem to have remained pretty much under wraps.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> Not all the rumours are wrong because quite a number of Apple product launches of recent years have contained a lack of surprises, just about all the pertinent details got rumoured about ahead of time.


Just about all of the iPhone 4s rumours were completely wrong, the same as all the pointless guff that's been posted up before every major Apple announcement recently. I have to read this drivel as a job and would put the rumour accuracy rate at around 2%.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> Have messed around a little bit with iPads at work and liked em. But does anyone who owns one think they can genuinely replace a laptop?


Only if you do the most rudimentary tasks with your laptop.

Why my iPad can't replace my laptop: It's the trackpad
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_...ipad-cant-replace-my-laptop-its-the-trackpad/

Why the iPad 3 Won't Replace Your Laptop
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2401055,00.asp



> The iPad has plenty of great things to offer as a stand-alone device. Outside of the few apps I’ve mentioned in this article, there are plenty more tools and hacks — from the iPad’s native app set and from third-party developers — that can make a laptop feel unnecessary. But, when you get down to brass tacks, going with just a tablet isn’t for everyone. At the end of the day, the iPad offers a remarkable level of efficiency and integration for businesspeople who are particularly sensitive to workflow challenges or spend most of their time on the go. Heavy duty programs and major memory hogs have no place on a tablet, and you’re simply not going to find those on the iPad anytime soon.
> http://mashable.com/2012/02/28/ipad-laptop-analysis/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2012)

editor said:


> The offical invites have been sent and pretty much everyone is expecting Apple's press event in San Francisco on 7 March to be the launch of the iPad 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Will it have a USB?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting for them to bring one out with glass both sides, to make you twice as likely to break it.



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Will it have a USB?


About as likely as an expandable memory slot, or the ability to use Flash.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Will it have a USB?


 
No


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2012)

magneze said:


> If they remove the button hopefully Google will sue for the LOLs.


What's the button?


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Will it have a USB?


Hugely unlikely.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> No


Sod it then. Useless.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sod it then. Useless.


Loads of Android tablets have 'em, btw. And SD card readers. It's pointless me getting a tablet without both of those, whatever the make.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Loads of Android tablets have 'em, btw. And SD card readers. It's pointless me getting a tablet without both of those, whatever the make.


 
What is the thinking behind not putting one on?
If I had a pad thing, it would be to continue working on the move and I would want to be able to ship documents around.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What is the thinking behind not putting one on?


 
Control.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2012)

Found this on the net which sums it up quite well

"USB ports are something computers have. If you want a computer, Apple will sell you a computer. If you want an Apple tablet, they will sell you an Apple tablet. If you want a tablet with a USB port, you won't get one from Apple, and your chances of happiness are increased by either concluding that you don't need an Apple tablet or that you don't need a tablet with a USB port. Or, indeed, that you don't need a tablet at all."


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Control.


Control of what?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Found this on the net which sums it up quite well
> 
> "USB ports are something computers have. If you want a computer, Apple will sell you a computer. If you want an Apple tablet, they will sell you an Apple tablet. If you want a tablet with a USB port, you won't get one from Apple, and your chances of happiness are increased by either concluding that you don't need an Apple tablet or that you don't need a tablet with a USB port. Or, indeed, that you don't need a tablet at all."


 
So they want me to buy a big arse laptop?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Control of what?


 
Their own ecosystem, they don't want you plugging in anything they don't have complete control over. If you want to do that they want you to buy a computer from them.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So they want me to buy a big arse laptop?


 
If you want USB then yes.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Just about all the rumours are meaningless, made-up drivel designed to feed frothing fanboys who will click on anything that mentions Apple and thus drive the site owner's advertising revenues up.
> 
> They get it wrong every fucking time without fail, and yet people still bother clicking away to read yet more of the same nonsense and lies.


 
The pictures of parts, especially the screen (which has been photographed under a microscope, showing the 2x resolution) are pretty reliable. I have a £20 here that says that the new ipad will have exactly the same screen as featured in that article.

The ipad doesn't have a USB socket for the same reason the imac didn't have a floppy drive. If you're still moving documents around on little memory sticks, you're an old fogey who doesn't get with the times. All my documents are in dropbox (but I could also use icloud), so are available to me anywhere on any device. Not that this might be the best solution for everyone, but it works and Apple think it's better than the old way. If you don't like it, don't buy an ipad.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2012)

Want


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2012)

One thing that's a pain with iOS devices, and prevents them from replacing computers, is printing. You either need a printer off a small approved list of AirPrint printers or you need to run an AirPrint server on some other computer which obviously needs to be switched on and which kind of defeats the point of the iOS device.
At home I happen to have a server running all the time which is running AirPrint so it's not that much of a problem for me, but not everyone does.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The pictures of parts, especially the screen (which has been photographed under a microscope, showing the 2x resolution) are pretty reliable. I have a £20 here that says that the new ipad will have exactly the same screen as featured in that article.
> 
> The ipad doesn't have a USB socket for the same reason the imac didn't have a floppy drive. If you're still moving documents around on little memory sticks, you're an old fogey who doesn't get with the times. All my documents are in dropbox (but I could also use icloud), so are available to me anywhere on any device. Not that this might be the best solution for everyone, but it works and Apple think it's better than the old way. If you don't like it, don't buy an ipad.


 
I use usbs for storage and external controllers. I ship documents between my two macs and it's way too slow to do it over the internet. 

Anyway, I have no real desire for an ipad or even a laptop, so I guess it was not made with me in mind.


----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's the button?


There's only one button on the front of the iPad. It does lots of things.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 6, 2012)

It will be able to print money. I read it on twitter.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I use usbs for storage and external controllers. I ship documents between my two macs and it's way too slow to do it over the internet.
> 
> Anyway, I have no real desire for an ipad or even a laptop, so I guess it was not made with me in mind.


Pretty much. The things you do with a computer are far and away best done with a computer.


----------



## gabi (Mar 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> If you're still moving documents around on little memory sticks, you're an old fogey who doesn't get with the times.


 
I, (and my colleagues) use USB sticks all the time for quick transfer from laptop to desktop - we also use the port for transferring pics from the digital camera. Am I an old fogey?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> I, (and my colleagues) use USB sticks all the time for quick transfer from laptop to desktop - we also use the port for transferring pics from the digital camera. Am I an old fogey?


Apple might consider you one. I had my tongue in my cheek


----------



## gabi (Mar 6, 2012)

Fair enough... all things considered, I think I'll go for a refurbed Air - im assuming that has USB?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

gabi said:


> Fair enough... all things considered, I think I'll go for a refurbed Air - im assuming that has USB?


Yes, although depending which model, you'll only get one (2008-9) or two (2010-present)


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The ipad doesn't have a USB socket for the same reason the imac didn't have a floppy drive. If you're still moving documents around on little memory sticks, you're an old fogey who doesn't get with the times. All my documents are in dropbox (but I could also use icloud), so are available to me anywhere on any device. Not that this might be the best solution for everyone, but it works and Apple think it's better than the old way.


The cloud is a fat lot of good when you're trying to transfer images off your camera on to a tablet though, what with 99/99% of all cameras not being connected to the internet and all that.


Crispy said:


> If you don't like it, don't buy an ipad.


I won't be, thanks.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

editor said:


> I won't be, thanks.


Really? I had NO IDEA.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Really? I had NO IDEA.


I like to think different.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 6, 2012)

boom tish


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The pictures of parts, especially the screen (which has been photographed under a microscope, showing the 2x resolution) are pretty reliable. I have a £20 here that says that the new ipad will have exactly the same screen as featured in that article.
> 
> The ipad doesn't have a USB socket for the same reason the imac didn't have a floppy drive. If you're still moving documents around on little memory sticks, you're an old fogey who doesn't get with the times. All my documents are in dropbox (but I could also use icloud), so are available to me anywhere on any device. Not that this might be the best solution for everyone, but it works and Apple think it's better than the old way. If you don't like it, don't buy an ipad.



Yup. USB drives are sooooo 2005...


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup. USB drives are sooooo 2005...


Except when you need to transfer large files to a printing company that isn't connected to the web*, then they become very _real-world_ 2012.

*Eme did exactly this today.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

I feel we've veered way off topic, only 24 hours till we know whether this damn thing lives up to the hype...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 6, 2012)

USB sticks are still current and useful. 

Dropbox gets a little tricky when you're working in the depths of a building giving you no mobile internet signal for example...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2012)

So whats the thing with 99% of Apple TV units being sold out. Are we expecting a new Apple TV device?


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 6, 2012)

yeah probably a new brick type thing but not an actual telly.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2012)

This LTE thing is all good and well but until the mobile carries make an affordable all you can eat data package on LTE available then it is virtually pointless in America. I've scoured the entirety of every mobile carrier for a deal that's as good as giffgaff (or even Three) in the US but nothing outside of an expensive 24-month tie in with Verizon or Sprint is as competitive.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> yeah probably a new brick type thing but not an actual telly.


 
What would be properly nice would be for Apple to develop something along the lines of Flingo and let your ipad/iphone and the Apple TV actually communicate with each other seemlessly.


----------



## paolo (Mar 6, 2012)

You can plug in camera memory cards via a small adaptor. It's a bit pricey for what it is, but it does work okay-ish.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> USB sticks are still current and useful.
> 
> Dropbox gets a little tricky when you're working in the depths of a building giving you no mobile internet signal for example...


 
But they aren't to the discussion of iPads. I mean seriously, at this point does anyone really believe we'll have a usb drive in an iPad? It's become so boring to talk about the same crap all the time even though we all know the outcome...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> But they aren't to the discussion of iPads. I mean seriously, at this point does anyone really believe we'll have a usb drive in an iPad? It's become so boring to talk about the same crap all the time even though we all know the outcome...



A bit like discussing the iPad 3 at all then, really? Same shit, nicer screen.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

paolo said:


> You can plug in camera memory cards via a small adaptor. It's a bit pricey for what it is, but it does work okay-ish.


You can't plug a lot of cameras in though as it won't recognise them.


----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2012)

Best rumour so far, on the World Service just now, is that the display will be haptic. So you will be able to feel the UI.

Yeah, that would be pretty damn cool.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

magneze said:


> Best rumour so far, on the World Service just now, is that the display will be haptic. So you will be able to feel the UI.
> 
> Yeah, that would be pretty damn cool.


I call bullshit on that one.
But it's something I want to see at some point


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I call bullshit on that one.
> But it's something I want to see at some point


 
I've never really seen the draw for this tbh, and really don't see this coming to the iPad any time soon. Just doesn't seem like the kind of thing most people are hungry for feature wise...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> A bit like discussing the iPad 3 at all then, really? Same shit, nicer screen.


 
Not quite but thanks for yet another Filter special shit stir.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 6, 2012)

magneze said:


> Best rumour so far, on the World Service just now, is that the display will be haptic. So you will be able to feel the UI.
> 
> Yeah, that would be pretty damn cool.


Yeah, yeah, another set of vibration motors behind the screen gobbling up more of your precious, built-in non-replaceable battery. Anything is possible though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yeah, yeah, another set of vibration motors behind the screen gobbling up more of your precious, built-in non-replaceable battery. Anything is possible though.


 
Don't see it, if you need that kind of thing badly why not just get a real keyboard?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Don't see it, if you need that kind of thing badly why not just get a real keyboard?


'strue.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

Nah, not vibration motors. Some sort of deformable layer on the front of the screen, that can 'blister' when an electric charge is applied (for example). Would be wonderful for touch typing.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Nah, not vibration motors. Some sort of deformable layer on the front of the screen, that can 'blister' when an electric charge is applied (for example). Would be wonderful for touch typing.


But not as wonderful as a proper, physical, mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

editor said:


> But not as wonderful as a proper, physical, mechanical keyboard.


Nope. Better than a smooth surface though.


----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2012)

It would also be good for drag and drop operations - providing resistance to where elements can't be dropped.

I imagine that gaming would also be greatly enhanced.

Imagine using your iPad to control your iTV like a trackpad. Your eye would be on the TV, your fingers on the iPad - there's no need to look at the iPad because of the haptic feedback guiding your finger.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not quite but thanks for yet another Filter special shit stir.



I wasn't shit-stirring!


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

magneze said:


> Imagine using your iPad to control your iTV like a trackpad. Your eye would be on the TV, your fingers on the iPad - there's no need to look at the iPad because of the haptic feedback guiding your finger.


Good luck with that concept, but for now I like my remotes to have proper buttons and not easily broken big glass screens.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 6, 2012)

Tbf, ed, that would be a HUGE step forward.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

It'd be great for music apps too - the device could ignore any touches on the smooth areas and only respond to touching the 'rough' or 'dimpled' areas, which correspond to sliders/knobs on screen.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It'd be great for music apps too - the device could ignore any touches on the smooth areas and only respond to touching the 'rough' or 'dimpled' areas, which correspond to sliders/knobs on screen.


Yet.. yet.. many of the high end cameras aren't bothering with touchscreens as a primary interface- in fact, some are putting even more mechanical controls in - and you'll still see plenty of physical controllers in almost every professional setting where speed and accuracy is important.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

Can you see no benefit to such a screen at all?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2012)

It would be terrific. It is _so_ not going to happen


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It would be terrific. It is _so_ not going to happen


We'd have heard about the technology by now if it were.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Can you see no benefit to such a screen at all?


I'm having trouble trying to visualise exactly how this thing would work to be honest, but as someone who *loves* new tech, I have realised that some lesser-tech things are just _better_ than the shiny new alternatives.

For example, I've tried all manner of interesting shaped modern digital cameras, but my next one is probably one that looks about 40 years old because the ergonomics just_ work_. And nuch as I'd love a super-compact mixing desk cram packed with tons of effects and no need to have all the cables floating around, give me a physical slider over a onscreen display any day of the week.

I've also had a touchscreen remote (admittedly not the greatest one) but when I'm coming in pissed with double vision, it'll be the ones with buttons that I can work


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Don't see it, if you need that kind of thing badly why not just get a real keyboard?


Aren't most modern keyboards USB?


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 6, 2012)

bluetooth


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2012)

Either will work (with the dongle, in USB's case)


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

I read some speculation about Senseg yesterday...

http://senseg.com/technology/senseg-technology


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> I read some speculation about Senseg yesterday...
> 
> http://senseg.com/technology/senseg-technology


 
I like that the elements of the surface are called Tixels


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> I read some speculation about Senseg yesterday...
> 
> http://senseg.com/technology/senseg-technology


 
This: http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/44786/senseg-hints-at-ipad3-tech ?

 intriguing


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I like that the elements of the surface are called Tixels



Yeah  Quite important too... Individually addressable areas it suggests, not just one big crappy vibration.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> This: http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/44786/senseg-hints-at-ipad3-tech ?
> 
> intriguing



It was the Guardian's piece I read, though that pocket lint story adds further fuel.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It'd be great for music apps too - the device could ignore any touches on the smooth areas and only respond to touching the 'rough' or 'dimpled' areas, which correspond to sliders/knobs on screen.


Yep, would make it a help of a lot more useable.

If they did this, plus made it capable of proper multi channel audio it would be fantastic.

But they won't


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 7, 2012)

This video demonstration of SENSEG looks rather exciting:-
http://cnettv.cnet.com/senseg-demos-prototype-touch-feedback-technology/9742-1_53-50115714.html


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2012)

What time is it? when they like tell us and shit?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 7, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> What time is it? when they like tell us and shit?


I think this evening some time for us in the UK.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2012)

Ace im going to buy two and give one to a homeless guy or something.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

6pm UK time


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> 6pm UK time


It's going to change everything. Again and again and again.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 7, 2012)

TWiT will be doing its usual live commentary 5.30pm and no doubt The Verge and the rest will be streaming updates.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll be enjoying another tech company's hospitality at the time so will miss the 'excitement'.

I covered one live Apple event once and it was a truly surreal experience.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if tthey're streaming it?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Does anyone know if tthey're streaming it?


They're not


----------



## sim667 (Mar 7, 2012)

Text feed it is then


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)

It would kill any server it was streamed from. In fact the live update sites tend to die a lot as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> TWiT will be doing its usual live commentary 5.30pm and no doubt The Verge and the rest will be streaming updates.



They tend to be quite good...don't know why Apple don't live stream the video tbh...


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 7, 2012)

They tend to get posted within hours to the Apple site.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Seems that 'mystery' B82 devices will be sold for $39. At that price I guess it's an optional extra, maybe the rumoured new smart cover/case?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> They tend to get posted within hours to the Apple site.



Yeah but watching stuff live is always better ain't it?


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seems that 'mystery' B82 devices will be sold for $39. At that price I guess it's an optional extra, maybe the rumoured new smart cover/case?



At that price it  could be something very dull like an HDMI adaptor.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah but watching stuff live is always better ain't it?


 
Only when it's really exciting; not 85% recycled hot air, messianic whooping and corporate air fiving . I long ago gave up following their events live. It's far less mind numbing to distill out the interesting stuff (if indeed there is any) later on in the evening too, rather than trying to follow the fevered dribbling of someone trying to provide 'live' text coverage. Besides, the disappointment (that they are yet again trailing the field rather than setting the trends/have failed to add feature X that everyone wishes they'd add/have miserably under-specified the device again, etc) is easier to swallow that way.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

You have to sit through 15 minutes of "Apple is doing really really well" cheerleading before you get anything of substance.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

They've always been a mixed bag, but the good ones have been very good.

Neither Tim Cook nor Phil Schiller have Jobs flair for showmanship, so I think the days of the killer roll out are behind us. But still might be fun if the haptic thing happens, because it'll be something genuinely new.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's a classic, traffic baiting, pointless filler article, from the Telegraph of all people:

Which iPad upgrade do you want most?
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/9124476/Which-iPad-upgrade-do-you-want-most.html


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> You have to sit through 15 minutes of "Apple is doing really really well" cheerleading before you get anything of substance.


Their upwardly pointing graphs aren't that good to look at either!

That one launch I went to was like going to a religious meeting where the believers had come to worship Apple and consumerism. It was horrible. I admired the new technology but hearing people _whoop_ over a RAM upgrade is plain weird.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG! The Apple store is down! DOWN I tell you!!!!1


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> At that price it  could be something very dull like an HDMI adaptor.



Yup I saw a comment somewhere which said the same a hdmi dongle for AirPlay connectivity...but the current smart covers are that price I think so maybe it's nothing that unusual.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> This video demonstration of SENSEG looks rather exciting:-
> http://cnettv.cnet.com/senseg-demos-prototype-touch-feedback-technology/9742-1_53-50115714.html



That is actually quite interesting. One thought that occurs is that this would be very usual for buttons on a game. It'd mean you could use your iPad as a controller to play a game on your tv without having to look down...


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That is actually quite interesting. One thought that occurs is that this would be very usual for buttons on a game. It'd mean you could use your iPad as a controller to play a game on your tv without having to look down...



That would make for nice synergy with a new apple tv box, running iOS.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That is actually quite interesting. One thought that occurs is that this would be very usual for buttons on a game. It'd mean you could use your iPad as a controller to play a game on your tv without having to look down...


I wonder what sort of licensing deal Apple have negotiated with SENSEG (assuming that they have). It would be bad if Apple gets exclusive access to this technology, unlike the suggestions in the video that it will turn up on Android and other devices later this year.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> That would make for nice synergy with a new apple tv box, running iOS.



Indeed, and it'd totally disrupt the games industry, all without making a console...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I wonder what sort of licensing deal Apple have negotiated with SENSEG (assuming that they have). It would be bad if Apple gets exclusive access to this technology, unlike the suggestions in the video that it will turn up on Android and other devices later this year.



I'd hope it wasn't exclusive also, the more devices using a good technology the better as it develops it and makes standards easier to happen, both which are good for consumers.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Apple seems only capable of _buying in_ their headline new features these days (Siri and now this, if true).


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

Well at least we have the fantastic rumour in place now, so that if it doesn't happen people can moan about what a letdown the announcement is 

If I were Apple then I might consider that the massive screen resolution bump will be enough for this upgrade, but we shall see.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Should be a lush screen, streets ahead of what's available for PCs or laptops. They'll surely be quick to follow of course. Can't wait for a biiiig retina style display. A few years to get the price down of course, but we'll know it's coming.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

OSX already has 'HiRes' mode, which does the same pixel doubling as the iphone's display. You have to enable a hidden setting, but it's pretty much there as a complete feature already. Just waiting for the hardware.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

elbows said:


> Well at least we have the fantastic rumour in place now, so that if it doesn't happen people can moan about what a letdown the announcement is
> 
> If I were Apple then I might consider that the massive screen resolution bump will be enough for this upgrade, but we shall see.



Beats talking about the same old boring crap we know is never gonna change.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought an Android tablet for £100 off Amazon yesterday. It's surprisingly good. Capacitive screen (7") USB, HDMI, MicroSD, 1.6ghz processor, 512MB ram, 8GB onboard storage. Build quality is great. Weak battery mind, only gives about 5 hours.

Still, £100. Does everything the iPad I bought for my Mrs does, and a little bit more.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)

http://techland.time.com/apple-ipad-3-liveblog/ seems to be a reasonably robust feed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah just saw Engadget has died....


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so far a slow start as expected, we pretty much just have Siri for Japan in iOS 5.1 which is available today, iTunes in the cloud support for movies, and the updated Apple TV that now does 1080p.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm finding this one nicer:

http://live.theverge.com/Event/Live_from_Apples_iPad_3_event_in_San_Francisco


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Engadget is also worth a look. I'm bouncing between them both.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

That link I posted above has died and Engadget is back up...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

This is going to be quite short if they've got to the new iPad already...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)

That's the bit everyone cares about.


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

Screen as expected then, and the button remains as I expected. Now lets find out what else is new.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That's the bit everyone cares about.


 
Yeah sure but they usually drag that crap out, nice to see the chase cut too.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)

Certainly the commentary on the usual event is half an hour of people posting "come on get to the interesting bit".


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Normally, after the corporate stats, there's the least interesting announcements. That was solely the AppleTV bump. So now we're already past retina display, that suggests bigger goodies to come.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

So iPhone 4 camera...not that having a great camera on an iPad is a must have ime...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

4G...how many UK networks offer 4G?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Engadget's live blog is quite swishy, isnt it?


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 4G...how many UK networks offer 4G?


 
My question too. There was a bunch of different standards mentioned. I'm assuming 14mbs HSDPA is covered in there somewhere, and IIRC some of the networks are doing that here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Engadget's live blog is quite swishy, isnt it?


 
It's the fastest from what I can see too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> My question too. There was a bunch of different standards mentioned. I'm assuming 14mbs HSDPA is covered in there somewhere, and IIRC some of the networks are doing that here.


 
73mbs would be nice though!


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Personal hotspot. Hmmm... Would be more useful on the iPhone, but hey, not look a gift horse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Impressive they've managed to keep 10 hours and also 9 hours on 4G??


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> Personal hotspot. Hmmm... Would be more useful on the iPhone, but hey, not look a gift horse.


 
The iphone already has personal hotspot.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> Personal hotspot. Hmmm... Would be more useful on the iPhone, but hey, not look a gift horse.


The iPhone does have hotspots - well, it has the capability to.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

By normal running time, we have 20 mins left to run.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Out next week. Puzzling that they haven't given it a name yet it's just behing called iPad.


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

So then, pretty much as expected although falling a little short on a couple of fronts  (slightly heavier and not full Siri, just dictation).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Wonder if Siri will appear later in an iOS5 update? Seems odd to not include it yet have diction.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Mar 7, 2012)

1536 x 2048 resolution is bonkers. Never thought I'd see another QXGA display, last one was a 21" CRT that weighed about 50kg


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Strange running order for this roll out. Pricing half way through, and no name yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> Strange running order for this roll out. Pricing half way through, and no name yet.


 
And following the excellent looking Infinity Blade with...er...iWork updates?


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And following the excellent looking Infinity Blade with...er...iWork updates?


 
Odd.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

iMovie now...building towards iPhoto for iOS?


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice to see Randy Ubillos on stage again. He wrote Premiere, waaaaay back when.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Very much the consumer focus then with a cap on images, only works with images up to 19 megapixels.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Up to 19mp support in iPhoto. You bastards. 2mp short of my 5d Mark II. And 4mp short of the Mark III.

So close.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Have to say for most people this means not bothering with Photoshop for iPad...






Very feature heavy.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope they're going to be updating iPhoto for OS X as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I hope they're going to be updating iPhoto for OS X as well.


 
Be nice if this or a version was on the iPhone too...


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Have to say for most people this means not bothering with Photoshop for iPad...
> 
> Very feature heavy.


Which makes it all the more frustrating that you can't just pop in the SD card from your camera.

The new screen looks ace though.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Heading towards the end of the presentation?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Which makes it all the more frustrating that you can't just pop in the SD card from your camera.
> 
> The new screen looks ace though.


 
Most people don't carry a camera with them but will have their phone or iPhone.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> Heading towards the end of the presentation?


Nooo! Let it go on _forever!_


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Which makes it all the more frustrating that you can't just pop in the SD card from your camera.


 
£3.35 to do that.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-iPad-...PVSM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1331147752&sr=8-3


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> Heading towards the end of the presentation?


 
Looks like that way...


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> £3.35 to do that.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-iPad-...PVSM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1331147752&sr=8-3


First review:





> Got this for a new IPad2. It has never worked, keep getting an unsupported error message. this is a very disappointing product that does not do what it claims.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 7, 2012)

Think I'll still wait for the iPad 5.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Price drop on iPad 2.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


>


 
You've cherry picked.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> £3.35 to do that.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-iPad-...PVSM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1331147752&sr=8-3



I've got the Apple one, works a treat


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

So...er this is called The New iPad?


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I've got the Apple one, works a treat


 
Me too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Well...er....


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

So much for the incredible haptic screen bullshit then.


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> Me too.


 
And me. But editor picked up on the fact that the USB part of the camera connection kit didn't work as well after iOS 4.something lowered the available power to the USB, and since then he frequently likes to claim that the camera connection kit is useless.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

elbows said:


> And me. But editor picked up on the fact that the USB part of the camera connection kit didn't work as well after iOS 4.something lowered the available power to the USB, and since then he frequently likes to claim that the camera connection kit is useless.


It's not me making the claim. I just quoted the first review from that link.


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> So much for the incredible haptic screen bullshit then.


 
It was obvious bullshit anyway, which is why I was able to predict that people like you would be able to moan and feign disappointment once the announcement ended.

Crushing bore.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like it being LTE is pretty irrelevant for us in the UK for quite some time...



> Although there are some very limited trials in parts of the UK, including parts of Cornwall, on the whole we lag behind the rest of the world. Part of this is as a result of the auction process that Ofcom intends to introduce and long running disputes between the existing mobile companies about the use of spectrum. The regulator is set to auction the spectrum to create 4G networks late this year but I don’t expect 4G to be rolled out nationwide until around 2015.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

elbows said:


> It was obvious bullshit anyway, which is why I was able to predict that people like you would be able to moan and feign disappointment once the announcement ended.
> 
> Crushing bore.


If people start frothing about a fantastic, amazing new technology that's about to be announced - and then it turns out to be a work of fantasy, why the fuck shouldn't I comment on it?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 7, 2012)

Can someone do a summary?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

elbows said:


> It was obvious bullshit anyway, which is why I was able to predict that people like you would be able to moan and feign disappointment once the announcement ended.
> 
> Crushing bore.


 
Disappointed the device he won't buying doesn't have a feature he doesn't care about. Very odd...


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> View attachment 17273


 
S'weird, the no number thing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can someone do a summary?


shinybobs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can someone do a summary?


 
http://www.engadget.com/


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Disappointed the device he won't buying doesn't have a feature he doesn't care about. Very odd...



Innit, deja vu..


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can someone do a summary?


Faster CPU, fantastic screen, slightly heavier and bigger.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Innit, deja vu..


 
Apple announcements are so predictable. Here on urban.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 7, 2012)

*Yawn*

Resolutionary indeed. The display is about the only attraction, perhaps (given the state of 4G in this country). Will be momentarily interesting to look at. Will have to see if I can find one on Friday.

I applaud the lack of name. Great marketing move which should confuse Joe Public and lead to no end of comedy laughs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Innit, deja vu..


 
Yup. I'm off for now, this is the part where he starts all the usual boring arguments with everyone for ten pages...

"Next week on u75: the new iPad is launched, time for the by yearly Ed bitching about whooping and high fiving again!"


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Disappointed the device he won't buying doesn't have a feature he doesn't care about. Very odd...


Do you buy every gadget you comment about here then?

Or is it a technology forum where people, you know, _talk about technology_, irrespective of their ownership intent?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

And we're off!


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup. I'm off for now, this is the part where he starts all the usual boring arguments with everyone for ten pages...
> 
> "Next week on u75: the new iPad is launched, time for the by yearly Ed bitching about whooping and high fiving again!"


 
Yep, I'm out too. See you later folks.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Faster CPU, fantastic screen, slightly heavier and bigger.


How much bigger? Will it still fit into the various docking stations out there?


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

2hats said:


> *Yawn*
> 
> Resolutionary indeed. The display is about the only attraction, perhaps (given the state of 4G in this country). Will be momentarily interesting to look at. Will have to see if I can find one on Friday.
> 
> I applaud the lack of name. Great marketing move which should confuse Joe Public and lead to no end of comedy laughs.


 
You mean a week on Friday? (its not out till 16th)

The lack of name is quite silly, haven't yet seen any 'this would never have happened if Jobs was alive' comments on this but Im sure its just a matter of time.

Anyway I will be quite happy to stick with the iPad 2 for now, only way I'll end up with the new one is if I develop an iOS app and need to test for compatibility. And as Im currently focussed on desktop apps utilising the Kinect sensor, Im hoping to save my wallet from Apple for another year.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup, same. Later.


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How much bigger? Will it still fit into the various docking stations out there?


 
Likely to be fine, as I think its just over half a mm thicker and other dimensions aren't really changed.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 7, 2012)

elbows said:


> You mean a week on Friday? (its not out till 16th)


 
Nope. 



> The lack of name is quite silly, haven't yet seen any 'this would never have happened if Jobs was alive' comments on this but Im sure its just a matter of time.


 
In some ways it wouldn't matter if they only sold a given model at a time (they don't re-name the Macbook Pro every time they bump the model) but if they (or their channels - the telcos in this case) are going to market the previous version(s) (like iPhone 3GS v 4 v 4S) and subsequently (perhaps) different sized versions then folks will get confused...

But anyway, for me it just makes the upcoming TF700T even more tempting (though the walled garden and their attitude to compilers/interpreters pretty much closed that). Not that I'm totally averse to the iPad. It's a great device for some people (bought my nonagenarian grandmother one and she took to it like a duck to water) but just too crippled for me both for home and work use.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)

I do find it a bit limiting only being able to create meshes, audio, graphics, designs, outlines, text pieces, spreadsheets, diagrams, mindmaps, PDFs, HTML and video on my iPad, it's true.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How much bigger? Will it still fit into the various docking stations out there?


It's now 9.4mm thick compared to the iPad2's 8.8mm and weighs 1.4 pounds compared to 1.35 pounds.


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

What do you use to create meshes?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 7, 2012)

I find people moaning about people bitching is rather boring actually.

So what if people what to argue the irrelevancies of apple or any other tech. It's Urban, people bitch about stuff, it's what happens all the time, not just in the tech forum. Why do people get so het up about people bemoaning stuff when it comes to Apple tech?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)

elbows said:


> What do you use to create meshes?


Verto Studio. There are some others about iirc.


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I find people moaning about people bitching is rather boring actually.
> 
> So what if people what to argue the irrelevancies of apple or any other tech. It's Urban, people bitch about stuff, it's what happens all the time, not just in the tech forum. Why do people get so het up about people bemoaning stuff when it comes to Apple tech?


 
Well I freely admit to being a bore in many respects. But I do like to see at least some progress when it comes to the content of the moans, not the same criticisms repeatedly.


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Verto Studio. There are some others about iirc.


 
Ta very much


----------



## spitfire (Mar 7, 2012)

Losing the number is logical.

You don't go out to buy a MacBook 4 or iMac 7.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 7, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I do find it a bit limiting only being able to create meshes, audio, graphics, designs, outlines, text pieces, spreadsheets, diagrams, mindmaps, PDFs, HTML and video on my iPad, it's true.


 
No LaTeX, C/etc compilers, Python/Perl/IDL interpreters or shell to experiment in (on ideological grounds), turn it into an overpriced, oversized iphone for me. Can't see any PDF vector editor for it either (note: for PDF import). I've no doubt, no, _I know_ it's great for some people, like I said.

I'm interested to know if they've done any more work to improve its utility for the visually/physically impaired. It could be a fantastic tool for introducing older generations to the net (without them having to care or understand what's going on under the hood) but it needs some work in that respect, in particular for those with motor coordination issues.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 7, 2012)

I suppose I just get a bit tired of the snobby "oh I suppose it's all right for the sheeple who don't do anything _properly_ technical in their job" bollocks.


----------



## Perroquet (Mar 7, 2012)

so.... what do we reckon, apart from the usual 'apple is for posers'?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2012)

There's already a thread, it's not called the iPad 3.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

I concur. I shall merge. Or, rather iMerge to the wild applause of my staff.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 7, 2012)

The New iPod Launch
http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/123pibhargjknawdconwecown/event/index.html


----------



## 2hats (Mar 7, 2012)

The problem (in my line of work) is that the utility of the device for a lot of technical scientific work is quite heavily limited.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

"QuickTime is needed to view this video"

No thanks, then.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 7, 2012)

One thing about LTE, for people upset with the lack of it in the UK... I've yet to find a competitive all you can eat data deal in the US which caters specifically for LTE.

The best you'll get out of Verizon is $80 for 10gig/month. Sprint is like $69.99 for 'unlimited' data. All pretty stingy really. I'd rather have a slower HSDPA service for a tenner a month on giffgaff than pay those costs. My need for speed on a tablet, outside, ain't all that great.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 7, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> One thing about LTE.


 
It's pie in the sky until the mobile carriers improve capacity, beef up their cores and interconnects.



> My need for speed on a tablet, outside, ain't all that great.


 
Indeed, after some consideration, the only iPad I've purchased is the wifi, non-3G version. Even a 3G version just didn't seem worth it. YMMV of course.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

I think this is a fairly astute observation:

iPad Innovation: Diminishing Returns, Or Exceeding Expectations?


> During the new, new iPad/iPad 3/iPad 2S announcement today, Apple CEO Tim Cook told those gathered that Apple is _“redefining the category that [it] created with the original iPad.”_ Personally, I’ve become a bit wary of Apple’s near-constant claims that it is re-defining itself, or language that implies anything along the lines of “we’ve done it, again,” or “look at this miracle of gadget wizardry and fear our command of your wallets.”
> 
> In a tweet earlier today, Box Founder and CEO Aaron Levie tweeted an initial reaction to Apple’s iPad announcement that likely resonated with many: “It would appear that iPad innovation is experiencing the law of diminishing returns.” This strikes at the heart of the matter: Innovation.
> 
> ...But the fact of the matter is, with each of these successive “Oh my God we’ve done it again” announcements, the public becomes increasingly inured to the actual magnitude of their hardware and software updates. So, we see the line between actual innovation vs. incremental updates become increasingly muddied.


http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/07/new-new-new-ipad-innovatin/

*this applies to most technologies of course, but no one matches Apple for launch day hype and expectation. And it will still sell ten zillion units.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 8, 2012)

Perroquet said:


> so.... what do we reckon, apart from the usual 'apple is for posers'?



Im gonna wait until Ive had a play with one, i got this 32gb ipad 2 for only about £300 ( had some vouchers) so i fully intend to upgrade if its worth it as I dont think ill lose much money on selling the old one. I need to see it first though.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 8, 2012)

2hats said:


> It's pie in the sky until the mobile carriers improve capacity, beef up their cores and interconnects.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, after some consideration, the only iPad I've purchased is the wifi, non-3G version. Even a 3G version just didn't seem worth it. YMMV of course.



I wouldnt want built in 3g, the available contracts are lousy and you can so easily burn right through your allowance. I use a 3 mifi dongle.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 8, 2012)

4G (actual 3.9 G) won't start to roll out in the U.K. until 2013 after the tele switchover,although O2 are running a trial in parts of London at the moment.Germany and Sweden are rolling it out now.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 8, 2012)

The extra bright screen should mean that it sells by the million. There is no competition in this area...yet. Google will be along this way as soon as they can get their lab people - or a hired third party, to produce an answer.


----------



## magneze (Mar 8, 2012)

Asus announced a tablet with a similar resolution a few weeks ago.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 8, 2012)

magneze said:


> Asus announced a tablet with a similar resolution a few weeks ago.


Oh good, that's what I like to see, a bit of competition. Watch Apple try to claim a patent on high resolution screens in pads now. They already tried it with 'rounded corners on a flat pad'. That one probably had manufacturers of bars of soap laughing.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 8, 2012)

The screen did it for me so I finally succumbed and ordered one after holding out for two years - their target group I suppose.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/30096...urce=0&searchtype=allproducts&urlrefer=search


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> I wouldnt want built in 3g, the available contracts are lousy and you can so easily burn right through your allowance. I use a 3 mifi dongle.


 
I'm going to get a £5/month SIM from giffgaff. Unlimited data.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 8, 2012)

If it's a good thing that a tablet gets a screen res of 2048 x 1536, and even mobiles are starting to appear with resolutions as high as 1280 x 720 (such as the HTC One X), does someone want to tell all the notebook/ultrabook manufacturers that releasing their latest, supposedly uber-shiny bit of kit with an utterly derisory resolution of 1366 x 768 is a bit, well, completely & totally shit?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sure we'll see retina displays coming to laptops this year...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2012)

4G? Still can't get a solid 3G signal in a town of 10k people


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

Refurb 16GB ipad2 now £289. An absolute bargain.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Refurb 16GB ipad2 now £289. An absolute bargain.


 
No its not, in the anouncement yesterday they said the price of the ipad 2 was dropping to £299 new


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 8, 2012)

sim667 said:


> No its not, in the anouncement yesterday they said the price of the ipad 2 was dropping to £299 new


It's £329 on their website now.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Oh good, that's what I like to see, a bit of competition.


The real competition is going to come from Windows 8, and it may prove to be a _very_ worthy rival.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

Lazy Llama said:


> It's £329 on their website now.


 
Even so I'd rather pay the extra £40 for a new one over a refurb..... refurbs only have 3 months warranty too I think...

Im sure I saw they were dropping the price to £299


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2012)

im getting the new one fuck it.... pre ordered with Play.com but will change that to Amazon if when they pull there finger out as i have prime... yeah


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Even so I'd rather pay the extra £40 for a new one over a refurb..... refurbs only have 3 months warranty too I think...


 
Nope, full 12 months. Good as new.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> The real competition is going to come from Windows 8, and it may prove to be a _very_ worthy rival.


Indeed. All reports suggest that MS has really pulled it out of the bag. Metro looks to match and exceed iOS in some areas (multitasking and inter-app communication for starters).

The critical issue will be developer support.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Nope, full 12 months. Good as new.


 
Still dont think id trust it..... my mates refurb macbook went wrong about a month after finishing warranty, he had to buy a new logic board and pay to have it installed..... nearly £500.

He managed to convince them to waive the labour, but still cost him £250, which took him to the price he would have paid for a new one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Indeed. All reports suggest that MS has really pulled it out of the bag. Metro looks to match and exceed iOS in some areas (multitasking and inter-app communication for starters).
> 
> The critical issue will be developer support.


 
That and making hardware that is as good or better and cheaper, at least initially.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> That and making hardware that is as good or better and cheaper, at least initially.


Should be doable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Should be doable.


 
Even if these super hi res screens?


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'm going to get a £5/month SIM from giffgaff. Unlimited data.


I thought you only got unlimited data with their add-on "goodybags"?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

Dunno if anyones interested but cancom are doing ipad 1's 64gb 3g+wifi for £299,  and 32gb white wifi+3g ipad 2's for £499 (the second still seems a bit steep to me).


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I thought you only got unlimited data with their add-on "goodybags"?


So you put £10 of credit on, then buy the £5 goodybag each month. Which I just realised is only 500mb 

Which tbh is probably enough for me. I need to get my phone contract changed to something cheaper anyway, so am thinking of getting this for my ipad for the convenience factor (having to manually top-up my O2 SIM for days when I want to use it is a pain)


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'm going to get a £5/month SIM from giffgaff. Unlimited data.


  can you get ones for dongles that are unlimited? I can't use with a built in sim, it wouldn't work inside my steel boat, unless you held it against the window.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> So you put £10 of credit on, then buy the £5 goodybag each month. Which I just realised is only 500mb
> 
> Which tbh is probably enough for me. I need to get my phone contract changed to something cheaper anyway, so am thinking of getting this for my ipad for the convenience factor (having to manually top-up my O2 SIM for days when I want to use it is a pain)


  500mb is no way enough - we don't even watch youtube vids and need about 7gb a month each.  I guess it's all our large file handling and Dropbox for work


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> 500mb is no way enough - we don't even watch youtube vids and need about 7gb a month each. I guess it's all our large file handling and Dropbox for work


Indeed. I'd just be browsing the web on trains.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

I want an iPad 3 but can't decide if I need 4G or not. I rarely take my iPad 1 out, but i don't know if I don't because it hasn't got 3G.....

I do definitely want a 32gb one though, my 16gb doesn't hold enough films when I go away.

I also want to try and find somewhere I can buy it on a decent finance package, but I guess if I got a 4g one on a contract that would spread the payments out.

How much do you think I can get for a  ipad 1 16gb only model??


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> That and making hardware that is as good or better and cheaper, at least initially.


What could be the deal breaker for some is that the Windows 8 tablets will be offered in a host of different shapes and sizes from different manufacturers, each with their own strengths (and weaknesses).

I wouldn't be surprised if Apple react by ignoring Steve Jobs pontifications and introduce a smaller tablet, given the growing popularity of smaller screens.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I want an iPad 3 but can't decide if I need 4G or not. I rarely take my iPad 1 out, but i don't know if I don't because it hasn't got 3G.....


No one in the UK 'needs' 4G right now because it barely exists as a practical proposition and won't do for some time.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

sim667 said:


> How much do you think I can get for a ipad 1 16gb only model??


 
eBay says £200-225 although expect that to drop a bit now, as other people do exactly what you're doing...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> No one in the UK 'needs' 4G right now because it barely exists as a practical proposition and won't do for some time.


the '4G' model still supports 3G networks. So there's still a choice to be made between mobile and wi-fi only models.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> the '4G' model still supports 3G networks. So there's still a choice to be made between mobile and wi-fi only models.


Ah, gotcha, I thought the 4G model was priced extra on top of the 3G. 
*needs more coffee


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> No one in the UK 'needs' 4G right now because it barely exists as a practical proposition and won't do for some time.



Yeah but it'd still work on 3G

Tbh I don't need that though, I've never really missed it when out and about....


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> eBay says £200-225 although expect that to drop a bit now, as other people do exactly what you're doing...



Fuck! I was thinking I'd be lucky to get £100!!

If I could get 180 for it (only paid 230 in the first place) and use that money toward a 32gb for £479, I'd be laughing.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2012)

so its not the ipad3 i take it


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> so its not the ipad3 i take it


Just "ipad" now. Like their computers, "imac" and "macbook". Expect the next iphone to be called "iphone"


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2012)

ok was wondering if it was not just a cash grab so they can release the 3 later in the year hehe


----------



## 2hats (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> No one in the UK 'needs' 4G right now because it barely exists as a practical proposition and won't do for some time.


 
I wouldn't hold my breath. 2014 at the earliest for any usable 4G in the UK (outside limited experimentation) given that several transmitters (and correspondingly) large numbers of TV sets still need to be retuned (not scheduled to be completed till towards the end of 2013) and the associated RF spectrum hasn't even been auctioned off yet (no dates set). Several transmitter sites even have multiple 'retune' events, as part of the 800MHz clearance, listed for 2013 (but no dates set there either).

There will be at least one or two further models of the iPad/insert-your-preferred-tablet-device-in-here released before a half decent UK 4G network is realised.


----------



## magneze (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> The real competition is going to come from Windows 8, and it may prove to be a _very_ worthy rival.


LOL, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Just "ipad" now. Like their computers, "imac" and "macbook". Expect the next iphone to be called "iphone"



Yup remarkably sensible that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

magneze said:


> LOL, I'll believe it when I see it.



Yeah there's no chance anything is going to threaten the iPad anytime soon. All those predictions about tablets following the smartphone market with Android coming from behind have proven to be junk. Like I said before the tablet market is closer to the iPod/mp3 player market.

It's possible in about 18 months we'll see Windows presenting a very strong challenge to second place/ a moderate challenge to first place in this market with Android in third...


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah there's no chance anything is going to threaten the iPad anytime soon. All those predictions about tablets following the smartphone market with Android coming from behind have proven to be junk. Like I said before the tablet market is closer to the iPod/mp3 player market.
> 
> It's possible in about 18 months we'll see Windows presenting a very strong challenge to second place/ a moderate challenge to first place in this market with Android in third...


There's a big difference between phones & and tablets - no one really gives a shit about running a spreadsheet on their phone, but loads of MS sheeple would love to run Office & other MS apps on a tablet.

I still can't see MS threatening Apple's massive lead any time soon - Apple have the synergy of sexy hardware and their own OS, whereas MS are restricted to persuading 3rd party manufactures to use their OS. And MS have a dismal history in making non-PC versions of Windows. They may well make inroads into the business sector for tablets, but given that everyone else who's A) looking for a tablet & B) not an Apple fanboi, can get one with a free OS, Android, I can't see them gaining much market share for some years at least.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah there's no chance anything is going to threaten the iPad anytime soon. All those predictions about tablets following the smartphone market with Android coming from behind have proven to be junk.


Really? Apple used to have more or less 100% of the tablet market. It plummeted down to 68.2 percent in 2010 and now it's 57.6 percent. Maybe you can't see it but I'm definitely seeing a trend there.
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-ga...et-share-up-10-ipad-down-10-through-2011/5430


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2012)

Do a quick google, the iPad market share's gone up in 2012.​


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

A quick Google gives me this article (written 21 hours ago):


*The iPad is losing market share. Can the new iPad stop the bleeding?*







http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/07/ipad-tablet-market/


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

Especially with the addition of W8 to the mix, quite what the "tablet market" is is becoming an interesting question. Are the kindle fire and a 64GB, 12" screen, Windows 8 business tablet at all comparable?

The stats need to be more fine-grained if they're to be useful.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 8, 2012)

Of course not, because it's a premium product. It's a massively growing market though and I suspect most of the devices that are eating into it's market share are cheaper. I don't think apple have to worry to much as they're sales are still increasing.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

NVidia have got a cob on about Apple's CPU claims:
http://androidcommunity.com/nvidia-takes-exception-to-apples-ipad-cpu-and-gpu-claims-20120308/


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 8, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Of course not, because it's a premium product. It's a massively growing market though and I suspect most of the devices that are eating into it's market share are cheaper. I don't think apple have to worry to much as they're sales are still increasing.


I don't seeing the point in obsessing about who's "winning" - the market is nascent but growing rapidly, Apple got there first and are still reaping the benefits, other players are growing in influence & market share. All of which is good, it promotes competition & innovation, hopefully leading to ever more choice. I don't want Apple to dominate, but nor do I want to see Android or MS achieve market dominance. The PC world is still shackled with the aftermath of MS hegemony, leaving alternatives such as Linux constrained to niche appeal - even Apple, with its mega-gazillions, is nowhere near to equalling Windows' ubiquity. People need to get over their them-and-us mentality, start considering each bit technology on its own merits - variety is a good thing!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> A quick Google gives me this article (written 21 hours ago):
> 
> 
> *The iPad is losing market share. Can the new iPad stop the bleeding?*
> ...


 
That shows 2011. Went back up to 61% in 2012.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> That shows 2011. Went back up to 61% in 2012.


Link please?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd imagine ipad sales would also have dipped in 2011 due to the release of the iPhone 4s


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> Link please?


 
It's the third link when I google "apple ipad market share 2012". Here it is.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's the third link when I google "apple ipad market share 2012". Here it is.


That's a guesstimate. Made up, if you will.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> That's a guesstimate. Made up, if you will.


 
Oh well, it'll be interesting to see the actual figures for this quarter when they are published then.

I'd love an iPad, but just can't justify or afford £400. Any opinions here about a 16GB iPad 2 for *£289*? Mainly for web browsing, media, and music making.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Do a quick google, the iPad market share's gone up in 2012.​



Indeed. None of the drop in share addresses the basic point being made about who'll be number one, who will be second etc...but hey ho that's just the way it goes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Oh well, it'll be interesting to see the actual figures for this quarter when they are published then.
> 
> I'd love an iPad, but just can't justify or afford £400. Any opinions here about a 16GB iPad 2 for *£289*? Mainly for web browsing, media, and music making.....



Back on topic, I think the iPad 2 will sell like hot cakes now and pose a real threat to the Kindle Fire (can anyone but American's buy that thing yet?)...


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Any opinions here about a 16GB iPad 2 for *£289*? Mainly for web browsing, media, and music making.....


I'd get it. You'd be getting an awful lot of tablet for that price.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Back on topic, I think the iPad 2 will sell like hot cakes now and pose a real threat to the Kindle Fire (can anyone but American's buy that thing yet?)...


The size of the Kindle is a big part of its appeal, and it's still considerably cheaper than the iPad 2 (in the States).


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 8, 2012)

There's an utterly mischievous irresponsible and unnecessary part of me that's tempted to order a 32gb iPad and give my current un to Artichoke.

I'd... prefer... to wait for the model after, but by then we'll probably have joint bank accounts, and I _definitely _won't be allowed it then.

Not a snowball's chance in hell.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> The size of the Kindle is a big part of its appeal, and it's still considerably cheaper than the iPad 2 (in the States).



I wouldn't say so a recent study found that only 26% of Americans wanted a 7inch screen, over 50% wanted an iPad sized screen...but anyway, pointless conversation until its actually something you can buy elsewhere. Until that happens people will be eyeing up a nicely cheap iPad...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> There's an utterly mischievous irresponsible and unnecessary part of me that's tempted to order a 32gb iPad and give my current un to Artichoke.
> 
> I'd... prefer... to wait for the model after, but by then we'll probably have joint bank accounts, and I _definitely _won't be allowed it then.
> 
> Not a snowball's chance in hell.



Hehe I reckon there's tons of people out there thinking something very similar!!


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I wouldn't say so a recent study found that only 26% of Americans wanted a 7inch screen, over 50% wanted an iPad sized screen...but anyway, pointless conversation until its actually something you can buy elsewhere. Until that happens people will be eyeing up a nicely cheap iPad...


The Amazon Fire has sold like hot cakes in the US - reportedly nearly 4 million units in just six weeks - so I'll take the findings of your 'recent study' with a large pinch of salt.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 8, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hehe I reckon there's tons of people out there thinking something very similRar!!


 cough


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm giving my Ipad one to a tramp.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I'm giving my Ipad one to a tramp.


I had a heroin addict desperate for a fix turn down my offer of my netbook.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> I had a heroin addict desperate for a fix turn down my offer of my netbook.


 
to be fair, netbooks are shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> cough


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 8, 2012)

I would buy one, but I need to be able to test apps on the lowest spec hardware available. Also I want to spend the money on cameras and drugs.


----------



## Winot (Mar 9, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I would buy one, but I need to be able to test apps on the lowest spec hardware available. Also I want to spend the money on cameras and drugs.



The ipad (4) will come with both.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2012)

Im going to try and sell my ipad 1 to fund an ipad 3

if no-one wants it i might give it to my granny.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm I the only one here to have pre-ordered (I'd been waiting for the retina)?

Is this being viewed as a 4 to 4s type upgrade or are people waiting to be seduced my the screen?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2012)

play.com have e-mailed me asking me to confrim i defo want one and stuff....

to be honest i would get it from Amazon if they would stick a price up.... but they havent.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2012)

I wont have enough money to pre-order before they come out.

Im going to wait until all the fuss has died down then pick one up from john lewis (2 year warranty as standard there).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Im going to try and sell my ipad 1 to fund an ipad 3
> 
> if no-one wants it i might give it to my granny.


 
You might get a couple hundred for it.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2012)

Id be happy with £150+

I got it cheap in the first place (£230).....


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2012)

I pad £200 for my Ipad 1 about 7-8 months ago.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2012)

They were still £329 as standard when I got mine. Brand new mine was too.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2012)

If you can't afford the new iPad you can at least make your own iTampon.









http://www.tamponcrafts.com/itampon.html


----------



## 2hats (Mar 9, 2012)

The display is certainly lush and vivid. Not such a great difference if you tend to use it at arms length or on your lap as opposed to elbows bent and up close. Graphics are very fast but, of course, the 4G isn't.

No obvious improvements in iOS 5.1 to the motor assistance eg distinguishing between a single tap and a swipe that was really meant to be a tap (no way of teaching it this). If one could fine tune/adapt the gestures and the contexts in which they apply then it could be so much more useful for the elderly.

All in all perhaps worth shelling out on for eg technical design if you can find the right stylus or you have the dough and want a device that covers the basics without too much fuss. Not so worth bothering with if you have an iPad 2 or the walled garden is increasingly too restrictive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2012)

Seems like it follows Apple's typical ploy, each new iOS product is a nice step forward but it's only worth buying them every two or three generations...iPad2 is still far better than the majority of other offerings and will remain so until Microsoft get it's act together.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2012)

Blimey, the new Ipad's battery is a little on the powerful side, apparently it has 70% more capacity than the iPad 2!


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seems like it follows Apple's typical ploy, each new iOS product is a nice step forward but it's only worth buying them every two or three generations...iPad2 is still far better than the majority of other offerings and will remain so until Microsoft get it's act together.


Yeah, but _by then we'll have joint bank accounts, _damn you, Apple.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Yeah, but _by then we'll have joint bank accounts, _damn you, Apple.


 
LOL!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Blimey, the new Ipad's battery is a little on the powerful side, apparently it has 70% more capacity than the iPad 2!


It'll easily need that to power the bigger screen and more powerful CPU. The rated battery life hasn't improved over the iPad2 at all.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah that was kinda the obvious point being made but thanks for pointing it out again.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah that was kinda the obvious point being made but thanks for pointing it out again.


You made no mention of its rated capacity.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2012)

Apparently Apple have already sold out of their first shipment of the new iPad. Wonder how many millions that is?


----------



## elbows (Mar 10, 2012)

editor said:


> You made no mention of its rated capacity.


 
He did mention its rated capacity, its just a question of whether you are measuring actual electrical storage capacity, or how long this lasts in practice. I know you know this, but you used the word capacity rather than life, creating a gap for pedants to thrive. There could even be a megapedant who could say that battery life might refer to the total lifetime of the battery before it becomes permanently rubbish at storing a useful charge,as opposed to how long it can give life to a device in use before it needs recharging.

Hmmm, staring at code for hours and mulling over Unity not storing mesh instances when prefabs are created, but rather the mesh filter component wanting to point to a mesh asset that actually exists, rather than a mesh instance that only happens to exist in the scene, appears to turn me into a pedantic robot.


----------



## elbows (Mar 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently Apple have already sold out of their first shipment of the new iPad. Wonder how many millions that is?


 
No idea, vague recollection of sales figures for previous iPads launch quarter combined with sloppy assumptions leads me to think that they don't usually have many millions ready for launch day, but I could be parping out of the wrong orifice if my memory is wrong.

Anyway, its been popular enough, or a logistical oopsie has happened somewhere, that apparently UK people who ordered have seen their estimated arrival dates slip by around 4 days. Oh thats going to make people who do the launch day ott rituals rather upset I suspect. When the iPad 2 came out I think I wasn't going to get one, so I didn't order online quickly, and then realised I needed one for dev work in a hurry. I was lucky enough to take advantage of Apples rather random announcement that they were doing some limited 'reserve a specific stores limited stock online from 9pm onwards and then come to that store to collect within a day or 2' and managed to get an iPad 2 in the uk not too many days after launch, at a time when new online mailorders were still subject to several week delivery estimates. Not sure if they will do such a thing this time around with the iPad 3, and not sure why I care as I won't be getting one. The ridiculous consumer within me is trying to exert its influence by making me notice the pixels on the iPad 2 screen more, but since I got made redundant in December I don't think I'll be listening to these sick desires for shiny and new this time around.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2012)

The thing is I remember with the 4S people were encouraged to pre-order it they all slipped and smart folk like me just wandered into a shop on launch day and picked up the unit we wanted...so perhaps getting one in the shop won't be as hard as it's looking?


----------



## elbows (Mar 10, 2012)

Not sure, as its been years since I tried to go near a shop on a launch day. Anecdotal evidence online at the time seemed to suggest plenty of people disappointed when trying such methods, but that if there isn't an obscene queue, launch day might well be a more likely time to manage to pick one up in a store than the many weeks that follow, unless you get lucky.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my iPhone 3GS on launch day too...went to west end, saw a huge queue at the o2 shop, noticed none at carphone warehouse (there was only one other customer in the shop), walked in said "You got the iPhone 3GS, black, 32gig in stock?", dude said yes turning on his heel to go get me one, walked out ten minutes later all sorted and laughed at the people still waiting at o2. True story.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently Apple have already sold out of their first shipment of the new iPad. Wonder how many millions that is?


I bet it's_ zillions and zillions!_

*gushes


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just watched the keynote.

They sure did a good job of making the native twitter and yell apps look very shit on the Android Samsung tablet, compared to the iPad equivalents anyway. iPhoto looks good but it's never really appealed to me. I don't need to turn a trip to Thailand into an all singing vitrual album complete with a widget which reminds me what the weather in Phuket was like on the exact day those photos were taken. The photos kind of do that for you. Some of the photo fixing stuff was good though like the shadow play and the white balance correction but it's nothing revolutionary. Everything else about it was just fluff really.

iMovie...meh...Apple seem to love creating demos based on some aspirational wholesome American family who want to document their entire life, but not content with just making a video of their daughters birthday princess party, it has to be edited, given an opening sequence, have titles inserted, ending credits, and a fucking Disney-like soundtrack. Does anybody actually do any of that crap in real life? As for the _fun_ group of friends all sat round a table with their ipads playing their virtual rock band instruments, give me a break.

It's always had potential for DJing of course, but still nothing quite beats the robustness of some good quality decks and a mixer. Fine if you're mucking around in your living room with MP3s, but I wouldn't want or trust an iPad to do the business in a club environment with beer and sweat and potential thieves eyeing it up. The gaming apps looked ok if thats your thing, but what I liked most of all was the potential for art. I'm not an artist, or even art connoisseur, but watching that guy demo some of the art apps was really cool. You can see why it turned Hockney onto the iPad. The resolution is fantastic, and even if you just want to read books/magazines, surf the web, and watch video - it will be a fine display to do it on.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 10, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> As for the _fun_ group of friends all sat round a table with their ipads playing their virtual rock band instruments, give me a break.



i agree, its all a bit Jamie Oliver in his imaginary warehouse with his imaginary bloke mates. I havent even got any mussic on mine never mind music apps, its not what I personally use it for. I feel a bit meh about apples own i apps too, apart from ibooks which I absolutely love.


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently Apple have already sold out of their first shipment of the new iPad. Wonder how many millions that is?


They might run out so everyone must buy one now. Amazing how we all still fall for this.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 10, 2012)

But they do always seem to run out of the first batch rather quickly and this time it's a huge international launch.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> They might run out so everyone must buy one now. Amazing how we all still fall for this.


Speak for yourself! I'm indifferent towards the iPad, but the more obsessive other people become about it, the less appealing I find it. All this jumping on the band wagon nonsense is terribly dull, conformist & utterly lacking in imagination. I am not a number, I'm a free man! Or something...


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> But they do always seem to run out of the first batch rather quickly and this time it's a huge international launch.


Of course they do. It's how they create demand.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> Of course they do. It's how they create demand.


Really? The numbers they do these day, I'm amazed they can manage to launch worldwide with reasonable stock in every store. They can only make the things so fast. They'll sell, no matter how many they make. The "restricting supply to increase demand" argument doesn't really make any sense to me.


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Really? The numbers they do these day, I'm amazed they can manage to launch worldwide with reasonable stock in every store. They can only make the things so fast. They'll sell, no matter how many they make. The "restricting supply to increase demand" argument doesn't really make any sense to me.


They will expect X% uptick in sales this quarter due to the launch. This only happens if people buy this quarter rather than next. So they want to make people buy now.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> They will expect X% uptick in sales this quarter due to the launch. This only happens if people buy this quarter rather than next. So they want to make people buy now.


 by _restricting_ supply?
I'd have thought that uptick makes itself
"you getting an ipad?
"nah, waiting for the new one, it comes out in March"


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> by _restricting_ supply?
> I'd have thought that uptick makes itself
> "you getting an ipad?
> "nah, waiting for the new one, it comes out in March"


Why buy it in March? Why not April, May or June? Appearing to restrict supply makes people want it more which leads to queues which leads to publicity about queues. The hype machine rolls on. IMHO.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> Appearing to restrict supply makes people want it more which leads to queues which leads to publicity about queues.


_Stupid_ people. Drones mindlessly obeying the corporate machine. First against the wall, mark my words...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> Of course they do. It's how they create demand.



I really don't think they're restricting supply to boost demand...


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I really don't think they're restricting supply to boost demand...


I'm sure of that too. You posted about how they "have already sold out of their first shipment of the new iPad". What effect do you think releasing that information has? Will there be no more shipments?


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> _Stupid_ people. Drones mindlessly obeying the corporate machine. First against the wall, mark my words...


*lines up*


----------



## 2hats (Mar 10, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> All this jumping on the band wagon nonsense is terribly dull, conformist & utterly lacking in imagination. I am not a number, I'm a free man! Or something...


 
Dear Kate, Here's to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes - the ones who see things differently.

But only if they are all using the same device/OS, apparently.

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> I'm sure of that too. You posted about how they "have already sold out of their first shipment of the new iPad". What effect do you think releasing that information has? Will there be no more shipments?



Did Apple release that info? Thought it came from hyper active blogs speculating that the sudden slip time represents a first shipment sell out...


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Did Apple release that info? Thought it came from hyper active blogs speculating that the sudden slip time represents a first shipment sell out...


You were the one who told us, "Apparently Apple have already sold out of their first shipment of the new iPad. Wonder how many millions that is?"

So what was your source for that?


----------



## peterkro (Mar 10, 2012)

Whilst I'm sure Apple are hyping this for all it's worth the rumour sites picked up on the delivery times slipping on various Apple web sites (all over).The "only two per customer" bit on the US site is on the other hand is pure hype,why would Apple care if someone wanted a hundred or one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Whilst I'm sure Apple are hyping this for all it's worth the rumour sites picked up on the delivery times slipping on various Apple web sites (all over).The "only two per customer" bit on the US site is on the other hand is pure hype,why would Apple care if someone wanted a hundred or one.



Indeed, if those who are too stupid to work this out spent a few minutes reading the obvious websites you'd see that and understand why I used the word 'apparently' not 'it's a fact'.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Indeed, if those who are too stupid to work this out spent a few minutes reading the obvious websites you'd see that and understand why I used the word 'apparently' not 'it's a fact'.


You could at least include a source so people could see where you're getting this made-up shite from, otherwise you're every bit as bad as those pointless fanboy rumour sites.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah right, the point here isn't sources it's that you're a wanker that likes to troll the shit out of Apple threads. Please fuck off.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 10, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah right, the point here isn't sources it's that you're a wanker that likes to troll the shit out of Apple threads. Please fuck off.


Manners maketh the man.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> Manners maketh the man.


 
Well then the Editor must be pretty fucking worthless then given the amount of this he talks:


----------



## 2hats (Mar 10, 2012)

Can't help myself again despite it doubtless being posted here before...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 11, 2012)

I was in an Apple Store earlier in LA and can confirm they aren't sold out already, btw.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not sure that these releases can continue like they do?

Unless they do something genuinely different, and given they invented the current market in these things thats not exactly likely in the near term.  The removal of the 3 from the product I think is a step in the direction of not bothering. Everything runs on all of them I believe. They are going to run out of things to say beyond a lot faster, goes for a lot longer between charges. That doesn't take long.

Software is covered by 3rd parties.

I wonder if they will merge the iPad and iPhone and iOS announce into one so they have something to say.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2012)

I think so. It's not like they have a big shindig every time they update their line of laptops


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 11, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah right, the point here isn't sources it's that you're a wanker that likes to troll the shit out of Apple threads. Please fuck off.


that's not really the point though is it? if you make a habit of posting unverifiable bollocks and then either insult people for expecting links or run away from threads because you've been caught out, you should expect to be treated accordingly. the abuse just makes you look childish.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2012)

Sunray said:


> I'm not sure that these releases can continue like they do?
> 
> Unless they do something genuinely different, and given they invented the current market in these things thats not exactly likely in the near term.  The removal of the 3 from the product I think is a step in the direction of not bothering. Everything runs on all of them I believe. They are going to run out of things to say beyond a lot faster, goes for a lot longer between charges. That doesn't take long.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure they will tbh, reckon they'll just update the website and make one of their talking head videos for the front page in the not too distant future.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2012)

Apple have now officially stated that :


> Customer response to the new iPad has been off the charts and the quantity available for pre-order has been purchased. Customers can continue to order online and receive an estimated delivery date. Beginning Friday, March 16, the new iPad will be available for purchase at Apple’s retail stores and select Apple Authorized Resellers on a first come, first-served basis.


Naturally, they failed to quantify the scale of this mysterious 'chart', but the announcement neatly guarantees that there'll be large queues of publicity-generating punters outside their stores all doing their bit to hype the product even more.

[source]


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 11, 2012)

You'll probably have the wait for the launch of the next iPhone before seeing that chart on a Keynote slide.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> You'll probably have the wait for the launch of the next iPhone before seeing that chart on a Keynote slide.



Yup, can't see Apple being stupid enough to not let that opportunity pass!


----------



## peterkro (Mar 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Apple have now officially stated that :
> 
> Naturally, they failed to quantify the scale of this mysterious 'chart', but the announcement neatly guarantees that there'll be large queues of publicity-generating punters outside their stores all doing their bit to hype the product even more.
> 
> [source]


You ever heard of a computer manufacturer that didn't hype their launch of a new gadget,Zune for instance was hyped as an iPod killer.If you go on the UK Apple site you'll see iPad delivery is optimistically put at two to three weeks so they are not able to supply enough for the release date of the sixteenth.This may not mean they don't have them in China it may be they can't get them to Europe quick enough.Of course Apple will spin this as "unprecedented demand".Personally I wish Apple had stayed as a niche computer and operating system producer and the trendy gadgets people would fuck off.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 11, 2012)

peterkro said:


> ...Personally I wish Apple had stayed as a niche computer and operating system producer and the trendy gadgets people would fuck off.


Totally agree - perhaps one day there'll be a start up that fills the gap.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 11, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Personally I wish Apple _*Computer*_ had stayed as a niche computer and operating system producer and the trendy gadgets people would fuck off.


 
There. Fixed it for you.


----------



## elbows (Mar 11, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Totally agree - perhaps one day there'll be a start up that fills the gap.


 
What gap,what potential niche actually is there these days though?

I would think that Apples traditional computer userbase was a mix of people who had a history of using Apple computers, or a particular app that was traditionally on the mac rather than on windows, or whose friends/family/educational institution/workplace used macs. A percentage of this user base would be windows haters, but a percentage would also be an older version of just the sort of trendy gadget freaks/tech lovers that are being moaned about here. And at times in their history this stuff didn't look like it was enough to save Apple, and its fairly likely that they would have died if they hadn't reinvented themselves with the colourful original iMac, and their subsequent journey via the iPod and iTunes to the iPhone & iPad.

I don't really see what space Apples evolution has opened up really. I don't imagine desktop software developers embracing another OS in anything like sufficient numbers, and with all the talk of the 'post-pc era', coupled with very low margins on hardware these days, its a niche that seems even more devoid of profit than other extremely hard to make money from niche business areas such as trying to invent a new kind of musical instrument.

I like choice, but for decades neither the pc, console, and more recently mobile & tablet speaces look like they can sustain more than a couple of os platforms. Don't get me wrong, I used to mess around with BeOS back in the day, and spent time with linux several years before it was really ready for desktop use, and I like choice. But depth within a particular platform is more important, and I don't think we will often see the amount of choice that we had back in the 8 bit home computer days. Yes there are plenty of niches out there, but I would expect most people working within this space to build their efforts on top of established software & hardware rather than go off in their own completely different direction.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 11, 2012)

elbows said:


> What gap


 
Oh I don't know... an OS with timely software security updates? Thorough QA testing of such an OS before it gets punted out of the door? Some proper server hardware for the server OS they ship (failing the blessing to virtualise said OS on decent kit)? All clearly too much to expect these days since the profit margins aren't as obscene as those for the shiny, shiny. Ho hum.


----------



## elbows (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't say 'what are Apple now shit at that they used to do better, I can't think of anything myself'. I said what niche could someone make a go of in business? Given that Apples server side was a niche even for them, someone else doing it with their own OS that nobody else has written anything for seems like either a stretch, or something thats already being done by umpteen windows & linux specialists.

But yeah I know what you mean, its just thats a slightly different angle on things than what I was on about. Its always going to suck when a company that did something you relied on or liked loses interest in that aspect of their business completely.

Were their servers and past security efforts really good then? Personally I think they have been more use to people by providing the shiny shiny because they kicked the experience with these devices forwards a good few notches, its not just about trendy tossers waving their iGasms around. If geeks have other decent alternatives for servers etc then Id rather they found someone else to make the stuff and left Apple to bring the internet into the palm of many an old persons hand for example, which they've done really well and which nobody else was doing at all well before iOS shook things up.


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 11, 2012)

I got my shipping notification email, so should have it on Friday...Its the first Apple product I've ever bought (in fact its a present for the other half, tho hopefully should get a play on it). Interested in the display more than anything tbh.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2012)

elbows said:


> I don't really see what space Apples evolution has opened up really. I don't imagine desktop software developers embracing another OS in anything like sufficient numbers, and with all the talk of the 'post-pc era', coupled with very low margins on hardware these days, its a niche that seems even more devoid of profit than other extremely hard to make money from niche business areas such as trying to invent a new kind of musical instrument.


Apple may like to trot out this line about the 'post PC' era already being  upon us but it's pure hype right now.

Just because tablets are selling in reasonable numbers to consumers, that's not going to make the tens of millions of desktop machines currently in use suddenly disappear, and the business world will be primarily running on boring old desktop PCs for a long, long time yet.

Only a tiny fraction of computers in use are tablets and they're hugely unlikely to become the dominant computing platform in the near future.


> So are we indeed entering a "post-PC" world? Most of the attention at the moment is focused on trying to predict the "crossover point" – when the graph of rising tablet sales intersects the curve of declining PC sales. Estimates of when that will happen range from 2013 to 2017 or even later. But even when the crossover happens, it still won't signal a post-PC universe, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Sales of new devices, for example, ignore the fact that there is a colossal number of PCs in the world, most of them owned and operated by businesses whose purchasing decisions are very different from those of individuals. To date, the iPad frenzy has been mainly a consumer phenomenon. That doesn't mean companies aren't buying and deploying tablets, just that they're not doing it at the same pace as consumers are. And their huge investment in what Apple might disdain as "legacy" systems – large networks of PCs running Microsoft Windows – means that a move to tablets would require radical changes in their IT infrastructures. Companies won't make those changes lightly in a tough economic climate, especially if their boring old PCs are providing a "good enough" service – which most probably are.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2hats (Mar 11, 2012)

elbows said:


> what niche could someone make a go of in business?


 
Integrated server solution for the enterprise that can be run on generic server hardware for the enterprise and/or virtualised, I guess? Yes, I'll almost certainly end up rolling my own Linux/*BSD solution in the next couple of years but doubtless an off the shelf solution would be welcome by a number of Apple shops left high and dry by the Infinitefruitloops. Though quite why they couldn't be bothered to just license it for <insert-favourite-VM-server-platform-here> and be done with it escapes me.



> Were their servers and past security efforts really good then?


 
The server kit build has always been good and I've not had the hardware ever go AWOL on me. Their attitude to security patching has slowly degenerated over the years though as updates appear to have become sales driven and engineers were pulled from OSX to iOS.



> Id rather they found someone else to make the stuff and left Apple to bring the internet into the palm of many an old persons hand for example, which they've done really well and which nobody else was doing at all well before iOS shook things up.


 
The trouble is they tend to take their ball with them (see virtualisation above). Besides, it's not like they couldn't afford to do both.

PS iDevices and old folks - I got around to playing properly with iOS 5.1 on an iPad (2) this afternoon and they are still missing several tricks that could easily be implemented in software and put them far above the competition for that demographic. Why they aren't pushing it there I can't really fathom.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 11, 2012)

editor said:


> Apple may like to trot out this line about the 'post PC' era being nearly upon us but it's pure hype right now.


 
It's certainly very much embryonic right now.

And the current tit-for-tat patent squabbles certainly aren't helping it _develop_ either. Other than (perhaps) for a couple of 'non-power user' demographics where you might want to restrict activities for various reasons (eg the elderly or the very young) I can't take seriously any tablet that locks me into any one particular vendor's ecosystem. Particularly one where applications can disappear on a whim.

Apropos of which, I can't see Bring Your Own Device having much legs (outside of companies with money to burn, institutes with very generous benefactors) unless the environment can be platform (implies software) agnostic. Of course, the iVendor doesn't want that.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

> *iPad 3 to come pre-coated in fan-boy ejaculate*
> 
> Apple are set to announce a significant leap forward in their tablet technology today, after reports emerged that the iPad 3 will save owners minutes in lost productivity by shipping pre-coated in copious amounts of fan-boy ejaculate.
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Apple may like to trot out this line about the 'post PC' era already being upon us but it's pure hype right now.


 
Bollocks, for now anyway.  Absolutely love our ipad 2, but I still use my laptop more than ever, just use the ipad for different things.  I wondered if the ipad would turn me all fanboi and make me want to ditch my pc laptop for a Mac and also swop my phone.

Well, no actually.  Still love the laptop, runs win 7, works great and I don't want an iphone. Why would I want a smaller, crapper version of something I've got already? I'd rather have something different that does different things.  So I'm going for a dual sim totally waterproof touch screen android phone for my next phone.

Oh and I absolutely loathe itunes with a passion, it's such a clusterfuck.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2012)

Think they're right as a direction of travel but it'll be close to a decade before its the reality. Personally I could use a tablet given my type of work but wouldn't stop using windows machines or my MacBook Pro if I had one...


----------



## elbows (Mar 12, 2012)

lol ok so I forgot that the term 'post-pc era' is controversial and misleading. I'm using it as shorthand for something less controversial, not the end of the PC, but an era where there are a vast number of non-pc devices connecting to the internet in addition to traditional pc's. I mean despite being happy with tablets I spend a long time in front of laptops & desktops, and I don't expect that to end in hurry.

I don't think anybody has claimed that the PC is suddenly going to disappear, just that the balance is changing in quite a big way. Microsoft have been planning for this for a lot longer than Apple have been hyping, Bill Gates thought the action would be in the realm of set-top boxes a long, long time ago, and more recently they are clearly putting focus on tablets. Its a long game, but they don't want to find themselves marginalised one day so they have to take this stuff seriously even though the PC is alive and well.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

The ueue has begun in London.
http://gizmodo.com/5892437/the-first-pathetic-ipad-line-goons-appear


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2012)

elbows said:


> lol ok so I forgot that the term 'post-pc era' is controversial and misleading. I'm using it as shorthand for something less controversial, not the end of the PC, but an era where there are a vast number of non-pc devices connecting to the internet in addition to traditional pc's. I mean despite being happy with tablets I spend a long time in front of laptops & desktops, and I don't expect that to end in hurry.
> 
> I don't think anybody has claimed that the PC is suddenly going to disappear, just that the balance is changing in quite a big way. Microsoft have been planning for this for a lot longer than Apple have been hyping, Bill Gates thought the action would be in the realm of set-top boxes a long, long time ago, and more recently they are clearly putting focus on tablets. Its a long game, but they don't want to find themselves marginalised one day so they have to take this stuff seriously even though the PC is alive and well.


 
I doubt PC's are going away but I can see them disappearing in the home in the sense that if tablets and smart tvs are good enough most people don't need to write books or edit video so won't need a full blown PC, offices will have them for a looong time yet.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> The ueue has begun in London.
> http://gizmodo.com/5892437/the-first-pathetic-ipad-line-goons-appear


 
Double  imo

"Even in the short time we spoke to the pair, a passer-by offered to buy their place for the coming Friday, at the cost of an iPad itself."

http://www.slashgear.com/new-ipad-lines-form-outside-apple-stores-10217846/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Double  imo
> 
> "Even in the short time we spoke to the pair, a passer-by offered to buy their place for the coming Friday, at the cost of an iPad itself."
> 
> http://www.slashgear.com/new-ipad-lines-form-outside-apple-stores-10217846/


 
Not long till the shrill complaints about high fiving and whooping begin either.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not long till the shrill complaints about high fiving and whooping begin either.


 
Pretty sure it's already begun...


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 12, 2012)

I suspect they're just a couple of runaways joining the media circus - buying an iPad is probably just an optional extra.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 12, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I doubt PC's are going away but I can see them disappearing in the home in the sense that if tablets and smart tvs are good enough most people don't need to write books or edit video so won't need a full blown PC, offices will have them for a looong time yet.


I think tablets will replace the pc for fart-arsing around at home on the web, but in industries like mine, we need big monitors, fancy mouse / graphics tablet, can't really do that work on something the size of an ipad, even if they sorted out the software and peripherals.  Tis nice though, taking the ipad with me, to trade shows, having something a reasonable size with a decent screen for presenting my work on, but something light that doesn't kill my back or require charging up.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> The ueue has begun in London.
> http://gizmodo.com/5892437/the-first-pathetic-ipad-line-goons-appear


 
Probably egged on by the Wirefresh article you wrote about the coming launch today..


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 12, 2012)

fuck it, I'm queuing up for and iPad4, _right now._


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Probably egged on by the Wirefresh article you wrote about the coming launch today..


Glad it's being read


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> The ueue has begun in London.
> http://gizmodo.com/5892437/the-first-pathetic-ipad-line-goons-appear


 
It's apt that he's wearing a Battlefield 3 hoodie. He was first in line at Game in Oxford Circus when it was released. How do I know this? I was also in the queue. Except I got there at 7pm and there were only about 10 people separating us. He'd been there since the previous night.

I think he has some kind of learning difficulty/autism though. And I'm not trying to be horrible by saying that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 12, 2012)

you're _in_ the queue?


----------



## magneze (Mar 12, 2012)

editor said:


> The ueue has begun in London.
> http://gizmodo.com/5892437/the-first-pathetic-ipad-line-goons-appear


This link consistently crashes Chrome for me. Odd.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Pretty sure it's already begun...



Yup!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 12, 2012)

maldwyn said:


>


 
upto 32GB you say..... ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2012)

Attach a mouse with USB 2 host? Jesus...that sounds great...!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 12, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> So I'm going for a dual sim totally waterproof touch screen android phone for my next phone.


 
This sounds like a plan! Where can get such a beast?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is pretty amazing. 









> *One iOS Icon Is Larger Than The Entire Original Macintosh Screen *
> 
> Here are some numbers to blow your mind: The original Macintosh, released in 1984, had a monochrome 512 × 342 pixel display. That was 175,104 points. Today, the icons on iOS are 512 x 512 pixels, drawn from a 16.7 million color palette plus 256 levels of transparency


http://gizmodo.com/5892655/one-ios-icon-is-larger-than-the-entire-original-macintosh-screen


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 13, 2012)

512x512 pixels for an icon?  Fucking pointless imo.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> 512x512 pixels for an icon? Fucking pointless imo.


Strictly speaking, it's not the size of the actual home page icon, but the 'thumbnail' image you get at the top left of the app's description page in the app store. That's 256x256 on the old ipad, so 512 on the new one.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Strictly speaking, it's not the size of the actual home page icon, but the 'thumbnail' image you get at the top left of the app's description page in the app store. That's 256x256 on the old ipad, so 512 on the new one.


Ah, that makes more sense.  I knew it was a high resolution screen but that sounded ridiculous.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 13, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> 512x512 pixels for an icon? Fucking pointless imo.


What about for the visually impaired?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 13, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> What about for the visually impaired?


 
It doesn't really matter if the icon is the same physical size, just with more pixels crammed in.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

iPad games. For cats. 



http://www.gamesforcats.com/


----------



## Kanda (Mar 13, 2012)

My mates cat loves Magic Piano...


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 13, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> you're _in_ the queue?


 
Am I fuck. I was talking about Battlefield 3. And even then, It was only for 4 hours. Not four days 

And I got free pizza. A whole one actually. And I got to ramble on with Jason Bradbury about old school multiplayer games. Fucking ace night.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

Kanda said:


> My mates cat loves Magic Piano...


It would probably like a piece of string too but thanks for that.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 13, 2012)

editor said:


> It would probably like a piece of string too but thanks for that.


 
Yes it does. You were the one that bought up cats and iPads, I was contributing to the discussion. Sorry about that.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Yes it does. You were the one that bought up cats and iPads, I was contributing to the discussion. Sorry about that.


I was talking about iPad apps _specifically created for cats_, ackshully_._ Which is, to say the least, rather unusual.

*typo edited


----------



## Kanda (Mar 13, 2012)

editor said:


> I was talking about apps _specifically created for iPads_, ackshully_._ Which is, to say the least, rather unusual.


 
You mean apps specifically created for cats I guess? 

Article in the Mail about it too: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...d-game-sees-cat-man-worldwide-domination.html


----------



## 2hats (Mar 13, 2012)

Back to 4G - it seems Everything Everywhere (Orange/TMobile) are trying to jump the gun and roll out LTE later in the year on current frequencies (application to OFCOM to vary their license for 1800MHz has been made). Though it looks like Vodafone and others might object. Interesting to note that UKBroadband hopes to offer a limited public 4G service in Southwark from May. If others rush to do this perhaps we could end up with the fragmentation seen in the US (right now) - ie different models, or models locked down to particular carriers, models that have to drop to 3G when used in Europe.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't we have full speed hsdpa in urban areas first?


----------



## 2hats (Mar 13, 2012)

Indeed.

Additionally, EE's proposed 4G frequencies aren't supported by the new ipad anyway (AFAIK) and then there will hardly be any competitive pressure so EE can milk adopters until the 4G auction is done and dusted, whenever that is.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck, how long is the que for a cat now that i need one?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2012)

2hats said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Additionally, EE's proposed 4G frequencies aren't supported by the new ipad anyway (AFAIK) and then there will hardly be any competitive pressure so EE can milk adopters until the 4G auction is done and dusted, whenever that is.



Christ the UK is so fucking lame when it comes to this stuff...


----------



## 2hats (Mar 13, 2012)

To be fair some of it has been down to harmonising 4G frequencies across Europe, which of course isn't a bad thing, ultimately, for the consumer. The downside is the time to adoption given the negotiating, juggling, and legal hurdling that has to be done.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Christ the UK is so fucking lame when it comes to this stuff...


 
I know. Considering that only ten years ago the US severely lagged behind the UK in terms of cell phone infrastructure. Now their LTE enabled networks leave our 3G networks looking rather pathetic. Why is it taking so bloody long to upgrade to the next generation?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2012)

I was under the impression we were waiting for the analog TV switchoff to free up the bandwidth?


----------



## magneze (Mar 13, 2012)

editor said:


> iPad games. For cats.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamesforcats.com/



*buys iPad*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Are there any apps for dogs? I'd like to see videos of that too.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Are there any apps for dogs? I'd like to see videos of that too.


Probably. With luck the pooch will rip the screen right off, so instead of being endlessly tormented chasing around something that doesn't exist, it can be rewarded by chewing on the iInnards.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I was under the impression we were waiting for the analog TV switchoff to free up the bandwidth?


 
Yeah and that's taken like,_ forever_. It's been going on region by region since 2007 and still not complete. In the US they just did it overnight. Bam.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 13, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why is it taking so bloody long to upgrade to the next generation?


 
Harmonisation across Europe has delayed things to a degree, plus...



Crispy said:


> I was under the impression we were waiting for the analog TV switchoff to free up the bandwidth?


 
Yes. Then we will have the EU-wide agreed 4G frequencies available (800MHz and 2600MHz - some of 1800MHz might be freed up for this but that partly depends on the main players in each market agreeing who gets what slice of the available RF spectrum).

As it stands the latest iPad won't work on any of these anyway (it won't even work on the 4G networks in Germany which are probably the most developed right now). If you are looking for the higher mobile broadband speeds then you've got _at least_ a couple of years before things settle down.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I know. Considering that only ten years ago the US severely lagged behind the UK in terms of cell phone infrastructure. Now their LTE enabled networks leave our 3G networks looking rather pathetic. Why is it taking so bloody long to upgrade to the next generation?


 
Yeah...well then it's christ alive Europe is shit...


----------



## 2hats (Mar 13, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah...well then it's christ alive Europe is shit...


 
To be fair it takes time to co-ordinate across multiple countries/legislative domains, where a much larger proportion of viewers (densely populated) get their TV terrestrially (not via cable/satellite) than across one where far more of the viewers receive TV via cable/satellite (and the rest are largely clustered in cities forming separate 'islands' of terrestrial broadcast TV, greatly reducing interference issues).


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 13, 2012)

magneze said:


> *buys iPad*


 
Sell you cat to buy Ipad?


----------



## magneze (Mar 13, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Sell you cat to buy Ipad?


cat > iPad


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 13, 2012)

magneze said:


> cat > iPad


Even a cat can do at least 2 things at once.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2012)

2hats said:


> To be fair it takes time to co-ordinate across multiple countries/legislative domains, where a much larger proportion of viewers (densely populated) get their TV terrestrially (not via cable/satellite) than across one where far more of the viewers receive TV via cable/satellite (and the rest are largely clustered in cities forming separate 'islands' of terrestrial broadcast TV, greatly reducing interference issues).



It's not like they started this yesterday, they've had plenty of time to get this right...


----------



## paolo (Mar 13, 2012)

When I was last in the US, a year ago, mobile phone access was appalling.

I'd always thought it was weird that US networks advertised about "dropped calls" and "call quality". Neither of those have ever bothered me here for a decade or two. Then, in Las Vegas (hardly short of a few quid) it was like being back in 1985. I'm not sure I made a single call that didn't have a problem.

Well done for them now creating a billion G holodeck or whatever, but being able to make a basic phone call would have been a start, let's say, in 90s.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2012)

You have to admire this guy's entrepreneurship: he's trying to sell his position in the iPad queue!

*Queue Position No. 4 for IPAD 3, Apple Store, Regent Street, London*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Queue-Pos...WDVW&rd=1&ih=001&category=171485&cmd=ViewItem

Zero takers as yet though so his gamble may backfire.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 14, 2012)

I was in NYC when the first iPhone was launched. The queue stretched out forever. I took this photo of a guy just off the 5th Ave store selling his space (plus a free chair!) for $5,000







Unbelievably, I caught him telling reporters that he'd actually been offered $4,000 for the space but was holding out for the full $5k


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

Heh $5000 is a nice figure for simply sitting in a place for a few days.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 14, 2012)

He's wasn't the only one either. There were quite a few bleary eyed characters towards the front willing to part their place in the queue for the right price.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

5k really ain't too bad for a weeks work...


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 5k really ain't too bad for a weeks work...


I'd want more than that to hang out with fanboi's for that long...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 14, 2012)

Would i get the tent also?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> I'd want more than that to hang out with fanboi's for that long...


Could you imagine the conversation?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah it'd be great:

Them: "Hey dude, loving this Apple vibe, can't wait to get my new iThingy."

Me: "Fuck that, this spot is paying for my holiday to Barbados!" 

Them: "Er..."

Me: *Turns on music and ignores them will dreaming about beautiful beaches."


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2012)

There's still been zero bids on that eBay iPad queue listing.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

The Verge has given the  new iPad a rave review: 


> Let's be clear: the new iPad is in a class by itself, just as its predecessor was. As the latest product in a lineage of devices that defined this category, the iPad continues to stand head and shoulders above the competition. With the addition of the Retina display, LTE, more memory, and a more powerful CPU, Apple has absolutely held onto the iPad's market position as the dominant player and product to beat.
> 
> But should you buy it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2012)

The Guardian has reviewed it also, amazingly they're still bleating about the lack of USB or flash support!


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The Guardian has reviewed it also, amazingly they're still bleating about the lack of USB or flash support!


It's not "bleating." It's a fair observation because they're both useful things to have for some people.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 15, 2012)

Money not left my account yet, i hope i get it tomorrow.....


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd only ever used my SD dongle thingy to import photos, then last night idly wondered if it's possible to use it to just browse photos, skipping the import process. You can't. Not even with a 3rd party app. Thumbnails only.Stupid


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> It's not "bleating." It's a fair observation because they're both useful things to have for some people.


 
It really isn't, even Adobe has dumped mobile flash signalling that it's future is in doubt. USB on a tablet by a company that's betting it's future on it's iCloud offering is a stupid expectation in 2012. Two years ago it wasn't clear what Apple had to offer so those points had some, limited, merit then but not now. This is like when they dumped the floppy disc all over again, people bleated their complaints about it for years and lo and behold no one does now. The age of the usb connection for the average consumer (Apple aren't interest in pros or 'some people' they're after the mass market) is coming to an end; the cloud is the future that's fast approaching, continuing to complain about that is idiocy verging on Ludditism.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

Ah right. So reviewers should just shut the fuck up, bow to Apple's superior vision and never dare to pass _any_ criticism about shortcomings they find because that would count as "bleating" or "idiocy verging on Ludditism."

Meanwhile, in the real world, people are using USB devices every single day.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'd only ever used my SD dongle thingy to import photos, then last night idly wondered if it's possible to use it to just browse photos, skipping the import process. You can't. Not even with a 3rd party app. Thumbnails only.Stupid


That is daft.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2012)

It's the first thing that's tempted me to jailbreak it.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 15, 2012)

Money left my account yesterday. UPS tracking information hasn't changed since the 10th - simply saying delivery scheduled for tomorrow (subject to change).


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

No post complaining about high fiving, whooping fanboys yet???

Some people must have had a late night...


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 16, 2012)

Some smart folk got theirs first by going to PC World Tottenham Court Road which opened at midnight


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2012)

mines not shipped so going to pick one up instead. Cardiff have loads they tell me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It really isn't, even Adobe has dumped mobile flash signalling that it's future is in doubt. USB on a tablet by a company that's betting it's future on it's iCloud offering is a stupid expectation in 2012. Two years ago it wasn't clear what Apple had to offer so those points had some, limited, merit then but not now. This is like when they dumped the floppy disc all over again, people bleated their complaints about it for years and lo and behold no one does now. The age of the usb connection for the average consumer (Apple aren't interest in pros or 'some people' they're after the mass market) is coming to an end; the cloud is the future that's fast approaching, continuing to complain about that is idiocy verging on Ludditism.


 
At the time it would have probably pissed me of not having a floppy either.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> At the time it would have probably pissed me of not having a floppy either.



You'd got over it though right?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> No post complaining about high fiving, whooping fanboys yet???
> 
> Some people must have had a late night...



They have to wait for photos or video of it happening before they can bleat about it as if it's news.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You'd got over it though right?


 
Sure, but just because tech is going to be obsolete in future, is no reason not to include it now, especially if it takes up little space. I'd place a fair bet that plenty of people are still using USB when folks are upgrading their ipad 3.


----------



## magneze (Mar 16, 2012)

USB isn't just used for storage. It's an obvious point, but seems to have been missed.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2012)

waited 40-45 mins, walked in paid and walked out in 3

Cardiff had loads of them....


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Money left my account yesterday. UPS tracking information hasn't changed since the 10th - simply saying delivery scheduled for tomorrow (subject to change).


 
from apple? my mate got his 08:15 this morning.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 16, 2012)

Received mine just a moment ago - well, posting from it! 

As  someone with reduced vision the new screen is brilliant!


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Received mine just a moment ago - well, posting from it!
> 
> As  someone with reduced vision the new screen is brilliant!



Aside from people who specifically benefit from the new screen, such as yourself, surely all the others rushing to buy one must get some sense of 'emperor's new clothesism' when getting home, booting it up and realising IT'S EXACTLY THE SAME THING BUT A BIT GLOSSIER 

I love a gadget, but I really don't get people who are ditching their iPad 2 for this. It's not like the 2 has a bad screen.

Different strokes, I suppose!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Aside from people who specifically benefit from the new screen, such as yourself, surely all the others rushing to buy one must get some sense of 'emperor's new clothesism' when getting home, booting it up and realising IT'S EXACTLY THE SAME THING BUT A BIT GLOSSIER
> 
> I love a gadget, but I really don't get people who are ditching their iPad 2 for this. It's not like the 2 has a bad screen.
> 
> Different strokes, I suppose!


 
Well i jumped from Ipad 1 to this, so it's great for me, also went for the 64GB so much more room etc


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Well i jumped from Ipad 1 to this, so it's great for me, also went for the 64GB so much more room etc


Yep: it's a fairly hefty leap up from the iPad1.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2012)

wish people would stop asking me to do like work and shit, not even turned it on yet FFS


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

> “The surprising difference in this year’s iPad launch compared to other years is the actual number of people queuing. It’s significantly less than previous years. Whether that means pre-orders have been more successful, or selling in other retail stores takes some of this burden only Apple would be able to answer,” said Paul Cockerton of Dynamo PR.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...rter-queues-but-new-iPad-draws-PC-owners.html


Or, maybe, you know, folks have just got a bit fed up with the self-feeding hype and either won't be buying an iPad at all or will just buy it at a time when it suits them, rather than being performing monkeys for Apple's PR machine.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2012)

I would have been in and out if it wasnt for all the pricks in there looking at stuff, buying Imacs and other shit.... i took no more than 3-4 mins to put my card in the slot pay and leave... if all the staff outside looking at the que where inside serving people there would have been no fucking que.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Aside from people who specifically benefit from the new screen, such as yourself, surely all the others rushing to buy one must get some sense of 'emperor's new clothesism' when getting home, booting it up and realising IT'S EXACTLY THE SAME THING BUT A BIT GLOSSIER
> 
> I love a gadget, but I really don't get people who are ditching their iPad 2 for this. It's not like the 2 has a bad screen.
> 
> Different strokes, I suppose!



If its anything like the switch to retina on the iPhone I doubt it. I remember when a mate for the iPhone 4 and saying it couldn't be a big deal compared to my 3GS, holding it in my hands was a totally different experience...


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Or, maybe, you know, folks have just got a bit fed up with the self-feeding hype and either won't be buying an iPad at all or will just buy it at a time when it suits them, rather than being performing monkeys for Apple's PR machine.


tbf, I could see the advantages of the iPad 2 over 1. And it had a clear interest for me wrt established apps, the potential for work, wifi keyboard, etc, etc.

I'm guessing the same held for quite a few other people, too; substantial step up from 1, now clearly established, more functional for a whole tonne of processes.

The same 'leap' / progression just isn't visible with the three - afaict. Faster processor, nicer screen... but not the same benefits as (e.g.) now having an established app base and clearly identifiable benefits in a whole lot of areas (as opposed to just being a bit fuzzy and confusing wrt its role).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Or, maybe, you know, folks have just got a bit fed up with the self-feeding hype and either won't be buying an iPad at all or will just buy it at a time when it suits them, rather than being performing monkeys for Apple's PR machine.



Or people have realized like many of us have that you can pick it up easily if youre clever or order online instead?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If its anything like the switch to retina on the iPhone I doubt it. I remember when a mate for the iPhone 4 and saying it couldn't be a big deal compared to my 3GS, holding it in my hands was a totally different experience...



It's EXACTLY the same experience with a higher resolution. As a graphics whore, I totally get the lure of higher resolutions, but to me it's the equivalent of spending £400 on a graphics card when you could buy an Xbox.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Just for kanda:


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

Can't even be bothered to watch it.


----------



## mincepie (Mar 16, 2012)

Ahh never mind, it's like the new dSLR cameras, hopefully all the tech-heads rush out to buy them, throwing down their (fine) current cameras, and they turn up on the used market at a fraction of their RRP.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's EXACTLY the same experience with a higher resolution. As a graphics whore, I totally get the lure of higher resolutions, but to me it's the equivalent of spending £400 on a graphics card when you could buy an Xbox.


 
The screen has been the first thing that has made me sit up and take note. That said I do spend more then I should on graphics cards.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's EXACTLY the same experience with a higher resolution. As a graphics whore, I totally get the lure of higher resolutions, but to me it's the equivalent of spending £400 on a graphics card when you could buy an Xbox.



It's not, we live in a visual age so the experience is substantially better.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's not, we live in a visual age so the experience is substantially better.


 
So is a decent PC over an Xbox to those who care.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


>


 
Love it.

Is that Refused as Fuck in the background? Never had him down as an Apple store employee


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Can't even be bothered to watch it.


Then don't bring the subject up next time.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Then don't bring the subject up next time.



Yes boss... Lol


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

Not everyone was smugly applauding each other at the Apple stores, mind. Some people were even thinking differently.


> Protesters asking Apple to change the labor practices in factories in its supply chain have mobilized at stores in Georgetown, San Francisco and New York City. Their goal was to remind Apple and its fans that the gadgets on sale today come from factories that have been criticized for poor labor practices.
> 
> Apple has been the target of criticism over the labor practices of members of its supply chain in the past — criticism that has only grown stronger since a series of media reports have made reported problems at Foxconn and Pegatron a public focus.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 16, 2012)

Walked in and out of the Regent St store in 10 mins.  No more busy than any other Friday afternoon (ie, pretty damn busy, but no real difference).  Screen does look amazing, but only in as much as it currently highlights how 99% of the Apps and content on my iPad doesn't look as good as it did yesterday...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> So is a decent PC over an Xbox to those who care.



For still images it has impact substantially but for moving images you lose sight of the image quickly as experience takes hold.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Yes boss... Lol



Lol!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> For still images it has impact substantially but for moving images you lose sight of the image quickly as experience takes hold.


 
Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Keep telling yourself that.



You obviously don't play many good games.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2012)

I do know what turning up the details up on BF3 is like.

I also know what a sucker this makes to be that bothered enough to play the upgrade game. You see I understand the desire for the latest fondleslab, even if I couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I do know what turning up the details up on BF3 is like.
> 
> I also know what a sucker this makes to be that bothered enough to play the upgrade game. You see I understand the desire for the latest fondleslab, even if I couldn't bring myself to do it.



I used to be a PC gamer, I know that road well...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I used to be a PC gamer, I know that road well...


 
I think when this CPU is past its best that I may bow out. I can't justify such an upgrade again when the rest of time I don't use more then 5% of what I've got. This will probably coincide with the next generation of consoles, so it's just the control pad thing. 

Sorry for the derail folks.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> For still images it has impact substantially but for moving images you lose sight of the image quickly as experience takes hold.



Na, only for brief moments in high intensity games. I'm constantly being blown away by gfx.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 16, 2012)

Screen on that Ipad makes me want it despite the fact its an Apple product!

Dont get me wrong iOS is great. Its just Apple I dislike. I hate microsoft even more if thats any help?

*hides*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Na, only for brief moments in high intensity games. I'm constantly being blown away by gfx.



I guess it depends on how much attention span you have, I get into the experience and the graphics really ain't noticeable at that point. But anyway, enough gaming derail!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

MdmAmDma said:


> Screen on that Ipad makes me want it despite the fact its an Apple product!
> 
> Dont get me wrong iOS is great. Its just Apple I dislike. I hate microsoft even more if thats any help?
> 
> *hides*



You'll do well here.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


> _The iPad is starting with a much higher 1024×768_


 
I did wonder where they got that new resolution from. Even if it takes a big performance hit. It can looking fucking awesome doing it


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 16, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I also know what a sucker this makes to be that bothered enough to play the upgrade game


 
You no sucker. Geek maybe.

But hey, im a geek too!

Since my win98 P3 ive had like 3 different mobo's, 5 different CPU's and 7-8 different GPU's!


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

That's really sad.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 16, 2012)

This is probably the best photo viewer I've ever seen.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2012)

I love how nobody is interested. The woman with the mic walking away, the camera dude facing the other way, just one lone person watching on.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


>


 
Has the rapture started?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2012)

editor said:


>


 
This is how i felt on the inside.....

what i did tho, was pop into game to see if they had anything going cheap.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2012)

Retina ready iPad wallpapers for those with the new iPad today.


----------



## magneze (Mar 16, 2012)

That guy hasn't bought an iPad, he's just got shares in Apple and is trying to see how big the queue is..


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 16, 2012)

I must say, the most satisfying thing about this new thing is text. It just looks fantastic.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2012)

dogmatique said:


> I must say, the most satisfying thing about this new thing is text. It just looks fantastic.


 
That was the one the first things I thought when I first saw the iPhone 4.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm really hoping this push up resolutions across the board...Not just tablets, but laptops and even desktop PCs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm really hoping this push up resolutions across the board...Not just tablets, but laptops and even desktop PCs



Yup me too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2012)

Had a play with the new iPad today, and must say that screen is beautiful! Didn't feel especially faster than the already snappy iPad 2 but didn't play any games so perhaps that was the reason. But the look of text was very crisp and as a photo viewer it was great!


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm not sure it will feel any faster. More RAM, but faster GPU balances out with the need to shift more pixels, and I don't remember the CPU part being any faster.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2012)

The CPU is identical.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2012)

Yup makes sense. Still a very nice product...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 19, 2012)

loving mine, ( as i had the Ipad 1 before )

so much faster and slicker, plus skype so my mum in spain can see the baby is so much quicker than booting up the laptop etc....

VLC streamer FTW !


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

I want to get one but i cant decide whether to go 4g or not.

I was thinking of I get a 4g one I would get a giff gaff sim, but they're tablet 3G sims are still limited to 1gb a month etc, where as the phone sims with the right goody bag are unlimited. What's to stop me gettin a giff gaff phone sim and putting it in an iPad??


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 20, 2012)

Do what I did, get a wifi ipad and a mifi.  You can buy preloaded sims on ebay  - absolute bargain if you use lots of data. http://store.three.co.uk/Mobile_Broadband/MiFi?id=1298  tablet sims are a rip off imo.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 20, 2012)

Cheapest data is to use a cheap android phone on 3 as a wifi router. Cheaper than mifi I think, Unlimited, 15 a month on *Ultimate Internet 100*​


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

With a mifi then I'd just need a WiFi iPad?

I want to get one from john lewis, but need to check out their financing which I cant do because they're out of stock on the website.

Thinking about getting it from john lewis as they do a 2 year warranty as standard, with apple its an exta £69.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 20, 2012)

yep wifi will do - then if/when we get 4g, you'd upgrade the dongle, not the ipad.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 20, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Cheapest data is to use a cheap android phone on 3 as a wifi router. Cheaper than mifi I think, Unlimited, 15 a month on
> *Ultimate Internet 100*​


I'm certain I'd read somewhere that they've changed the contract so you can no longer tether a device? The sort of cunty thing a phone company would do anyway.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd find it annoying having to keep two things charged and remember to take them both with me if I wanted to use 3G.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 20, 2012)

You can't tether my orange HTC Desire but that's USB tethering. I don't think they can turn the wi-fi off. Depends on android version though.

I use the wifi on my phone all month, no extra charge.  But I'm on some ancient contract that doesn't exist any more.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Mar 20, 2012)

ETA, you can tether, but you have to buy the one plan whatever that is, or buy an add on. Still, looks like a good deal.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

I could just jailbreak my iphone 4 and put myfi on it, Im out of contract with o2 anyway, but I still have unlimited data, which I do pay a premium for, but its out of principle (plus I average 2.5-3 gb of data a month).


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 20, 2012)

I use a mifi also, you can conect upto 5 things to it 

there ace


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

So what do you do? Have a payg sim? Or buy a contract? I don't really want a contract, I mainly want to use it in my camper.

I am a bit worried about keeping a new iPad in the camper, but I can't afford to have both a new one and keep me old one


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 20, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I am a bit worried about keeping a new iPad in the camper


In case someone sees it there and the air of bohemian charm bestowed by a camper is replaced by a sense of conformist consumerism & capitulation to the will of the corporate machine?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

No, incase it gets stolen duh.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 20, 2012)

sim667 said:


> So what do you do? Have a payg sim? Or buy a contract? I don't really want a contract, I mainly want to use it in my camper.
> 
> I am a bit worried about keeping a new iPad in the camper, but I can't afford to have both a new one and keep me old one


 
it was on contract, now it's PAYG, if im going away i just buy 1GB for the month etc.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it was on contract, now it's PAYG, if im going away i just buy 1GB for the month etc.


 
How much was it to buy in the first place? The three site doest have a price for it, just tariffs.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2012)

So.Should I get one?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2012)

yes


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2012)

actually, no, the fewer people who have them, the less pressure will be on me to rewrite this app to work with the retina display

don't get one, they're shit


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, now I just don't know WHAT to do


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm just thinking up my list of stupid questions....

Would I have to get at least a 32G one if I wanted it to play videos I'd made? And also does it come with the programme Hockney used to do his 'paintings' or is that an extra bit of software?


There'll be plenty more questions where _they_ came from :thumbsL


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2012)

Unless your videos are epic length any size will be okay, though I'd get at least 32 gig anyway.

IIRC, Hockney used the Brushes app, or at least he did to start with. (I have it, it's great actually.) That costs three or four quid.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 20, 2012)

overheating problems and won't work on European 4g when rolled out


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2012)

ovaltina said:


> overheating problems and won't work on European 4g when rolled out


I read about the overheating and apparently it's within a safe range so they aren't going to catch light or anything


----------



## peterkro (Mar 20, 2012)

It runs a bit hotter than iPad2 not a big deal.


----------



## madzone (Mar 20, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Unless your videos are epic length any size will be okay, though I'd get at least 32 gig anyway.
> 
> IIRC, Hockney used the Brushes app, or at least he did to start with. (I have it, it's great actually.) That costs three or four quid.


 
Thanks


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 20, 2012)

sim667 said:


> How much was it to buy in the first place? The three site doest have a price for it, just tariffs.


 
£50-60? then £15.99 a month for 5GB, but you could cancle at any point. ( which was a pain in the arse but got done in the end )


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 20, 2012)

sim667 said:


> How much was it to buy in the first place? The three site doest have a price for it, just tariffs.


 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HUAWEI-E5...K_Computing_Networking_SM&hash=item4cff79a7a9

pick one up cheap on Ebay then just get a deal on sim card.... you can then used phone, Ipad and other stuff for it.

now i just get a pre paid sim when i need one for the month as 99% of the time im home or in work with wifi


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wicked...... Ill pick one of those up when I get new ipad.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

Had a go on one today. Lovely screen. Its sleek design made most of the Android tablets on display next to it look absolutely rubbish too (WTF is that dire Sony split screen thing all about?)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2012)

Apparently it has a 6 hour charge time...so overnight charging only then?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 24, 2012)

+







= good fun


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2012)

You won't be seeing that at Offine any time soon


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 24, 2012)

takes up less room than my 1210's....... and i cant take my 1210's to work


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> takes up less room than my 1210's....... and i cant take my 1210's to work


I know they're very useful things, but having a DJ just smudging about on an iPad screen isn't much of a visual cue to get people dancing in a club.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> takes up less room than my 1210's....... and i cant take my 1210's to work


 
Checked out the Mac version a while back, great fun! Can you use two iPads with this?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 24, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Checked out the Mac version a while back, great fun! Can you use two iPads with this?


 
not sure, you can get this tho


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I know they're very useful things, but having a DJ just smudging about on an iPad screen isn't much of a visual cue to get people dancing in a club.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> not sure, you can get this tho



Aha!


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> not sure, you can get this tho


That looks like a Fisher Price DJ outfit!


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 24, 2012)

Well the my lad seems to have cracked it, So if you have room for the next offline let me know 

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=Video24-03-2012195137.mp4


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2012)

He's already better than me.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 24, 2012)

That djay app is great fun 
Good enough for live performance too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2012)

They're some great videos of it in use on YouTube too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 25, 2012)

If they could just integrate some CDJ-1000-esque control units for it that are as robust as the real thing, I'm sold. I''m as keen as anyone to do away with discs and make Djing more portable, but twiddling virtual knobs on an ipad just isn't for me.

And that IDJLive unit is whack and looks like a toy. I wouldn't be seen dead DJing with it. Anyone turning up to a club with one of those would look like a plank.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> And that IDJLive unit is whack and looks like a toy. I wouldn't be seen dead DJing with it. Anyone turning up to a club with one of those would look like a plank.


Yep. A plasticky piece of cheapo gear like that thing wouldn't last very long in a club environment either.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Mar 25, 2012)

Was going to get one as a treat to myself but they're really not that different from my first gen ipod. I'll save my £500 and get the new nVidia GFX card instead or more likely spend £500 on general crap and have nothing to show for it save a bin full of empty take-away containers 

Am  absolutely stoned out of my tree nad I can tell something is wrong with what I said but I cnt figure what *_*


----------



## elbows (Mar 25, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> And that IDJLive unit is whack and looks like a toy. I wouldn't be seen dead DJing with it. Anyone turning up to a club with one of those would look like a plank.


 
For more than a decade now I've been partially obsessed with electronic instruments, electronic acts being able to do something a bit different on stage, stuff like that. But there seems to be a huge problem surrounding how to make a new instrument that doesn't make you look like a fool when performing with it. I guess its something to do with familiarity itself, since a wide range of artists and established instruments look just as silly when taken out of context.

However in this case that device looks so cheap and tacky that even if it was familiar to people I can't imagine it becoming acceptable. Although Im getting old now and in recent years I think I noticed extremely cheap plastic vulgar sunglasses becoming popular again in certain contexts, so what do I know. I do like to blow up my brain by pondering if another kind of instrument, either brand new or a twist on an old theme, will become accepted in my lifetime. The plastic saxophones and keytars didn't exactly help the new technologies gain credibility back in the day, and I assume risk-taking in this area of business is likely to be expensive. We see a lot of tech in boxes that sit on a desk, not many attempts at new wearable instruments. Personally Im trying to get comfortable using an Eigenharp Pico, its small and unobtrusive enough that may get away with it, unlike their larger instruments which I suspect would make me too self-conscious in the wrong way. Or perhaps Im just thinking that because I have no prospect of affording one.

Anyway I know I've drifted off-topic but that plastic horror made me turn my head for a less horrific view of this particular landscape.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Couple of years back I bought a Torq Xponent laptop DJ control unit. It looked ace with all kinds of colourful flashing buttons, controller faders and knobs and two mini record platters which made DJing with mp3s look almost acceptable. The reality though was that it was a useless bit of plastic which was impossible to set up in any DJ booth without an immense amount of bother rewiring the mixer and finding two additional power sockets. Then you've got to find somewhere to put the laptop and the controller (not always easy when the booth is crammed with pre-installed turntables + CD decks + mixer) and then worry that its going to get beer or ash spilled on it or whatever. It was completely impractical in every situation. Turning up with discs = 100 times easier.

FWIW, I was in a mac store the other day and did indulge in a bit of fun on the DJ app. It is good, but it would remain solely as a tool for trying out different tunes together before putting them on CDs and playing for real in a club. Besides the hassle of ipad Djing in a club, they're also extremely nickable and the last thing I want to be doing while downing a few drinks and having a good time is worrying about an expensive bit of tech which could've been left at home. The iPad is so good for a lot of things - you only have to see the amazing art that David Hockney created with Brushes for example. But virtual DJing? It will never look cool, ever. Bedroom fine. Club, no chance.


----------



## madzone (Mar 25, 2012)

There's not much point getting the 4G unless I travel a lot, is there? 

I can get a 32gb one from apple for £464.40. Is that good?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


 
Djay is the shittest dj app on the ipad. Fact.

meta.dj is far far far better


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2012)

I've actually played a night in Italy using this, is ok once you get used to it.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Djay is the shittest dj app on the ipad. Fact.
> 
> meta.dj is far far far better


 
it's £14.... did you buy both and test them? or you just shooting out FACTS for a laugh?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I've actually played a night in Italy using this, is ok once you get used to it.


Really not sure what possible relevance the country has here


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Really not sure what possible relevance the country has here


 
None really, sorry to have bothered you with it. Does it really matter?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> None really, sorry to have bothered you with it. Does it really matter?


You specifically brought it up so I was wondering what the significance was. Or were you just trying to show off ?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> None really, sorry to have bothered you with it. Does it really matter?


 
He's just pissed he can't take his decks to work like i can.... or play them on the bus etc.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> You specifically brought it up so I was wondering what the significance was. Or were you just trying to show off ?


 
Showing off? No. I just happened to be there on a ski trip and was asked to play a bar. I wouldn't have used it in the UK as I'd probably have access to my decks. Why this is bothering you so much is beyond me....


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> He's just pissed he can't take his decks to work like i can.... or play them on the bus etc.


You looked so cool on the bus too. Everyone was impressed, I bet.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Showing off? No. I just happened to be there on a ski trip and was asked to play a bar. I wouldn't have used it in the UK as I'd probably have access to my decks. Why this is bothering you so much is beyond me....


It's not bothering me at all. I find it rather amusing.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> You looked so cool on the bus too. Everyone was impressed, I bet.


 
Really not sure what possible relevance the Bus has here


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's £14.... did you buy both and test them? or you just shooting out FACTS for a laugh?


 
I have both.

The problem is with BPM recognition, djay does not detect bpm's correctly even on 4/4 tunes, so the pitch controls are useless. Last time I tried out djay you couldnt override the bpm or tell djay to pick it out of the id3 tags (all my tracks i use have the correct bpm's that i've set up in traktor in the ID3 tags).

meta.dj bpm detection is better for 4/4 tracks, but cant detect more complex beats. However there is some weird glitch with cue-ing where when you start the track it starts a bar earlier than you want it too, but for layout, syncing and effects meta.dj is much better. You can also incorpate loops into the tracks from loops producer which I've got (now that is good fun, but its not for mixing youre own tracks really, unless you want to build the loops on a computer and transfer). I need to get my freind to look at the cue problem, he thinks he's got an idea what may be causing it on the tracks ive got.

infact for all of the dj apps ive tried on the ipad, they're all pretty poor, but I always use meta.dj over djay. TBH the best way of using the ipad as a dj tool is to use the ipad as a wireless controller for a computer running traktor or similar software.

So no, im not shooting out FACTS for a laugh.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I have both.
> 
> The problem is with BPM recognition, djay does not detect bpm's correctly even on 4/4 tunes, so the pitch controls are useless. Last time I tried out djay you couldnt override the bpm or tell djay to pick it out of the id3 tags (all my tracks i use have the correct bpm's that i've set up in traktor in the ID3 tags).
> 
> ...


 
All right, no need to go on about it


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

I will say i think the starting the tunes problem in meta.dj is user error, ive googled and googled to work out what im doing wrong and can find nothing about it being a software problem, so its probably due to the fact I have no musical skills whatsoever 

Oh i cant find a way to record either, but apparently its there


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I have both.
> 
> The problem is with BPM recognition, djay does not detect bpm's correctly even on 4/4 tunes, so the pitch controls are useless. Last time I tried out djay you couldnt override the bpm or tell djay to pick it out of the id3 tags (all my tracks i use have the correct bpm's that i've set up in traktor in the ID3 tags).


 
It has a tap for BPM feature, so you can match any beat, even non electronic/clicktrack tracks, as you can just set a cue point, tap for BPM and then hit play from cue on the beat.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It has a tap for BPM feature, so you can match any beat, even non electronic/clicktrack tracks, as you can just set a cue point, tap for BPM and then hit play from cue on the beat.


 
Thats new since i used it then.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Thats new since i used it then.


 
It's been there since it first came out I believe...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)

well anyway, i only said it was fun, and it's FUN.

FACT


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> It's been there since it first came out I believe...



It definitely hasn't, because that was the reason I bought meta.dj


----------



## pesh (Mar 26, 2012)

yes it has, push the BPM button above the pitch slider...


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

I found it now, but I think i remember installing an update, it wasnt there before than (this was a year if not more ago)


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes it was


----------



## pesh (Mar 26, 2012)

either learn to beatmix or RTFM of the software that does it for you tbh


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

pesh said:


> either learn to beatmix or RTFM of the software that does it for you tbh


 
I have read the manual, I signed up for their forum to ask, but they wont bloody approve me registration 

I am getting beatmatching slowly, I can tell which is faster and which is slower if i know the tunes, if I dont im flummoxed though.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

Pfft. Beatmatching is a skill for an obsolete technology. It's like being proud of knowing how to double de-clutch a non-synchronous gearbox. Very impressive, but we solved that problem you know?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Pfft. Beatmatching is a skill for an obsolete technology. It's like being proud of knowing how to double de-clutch a non-synchronous gearbox. Very impressive, but we solved that problem you know?


A bloke pressing a button on a screen isn't exactly a visual feast to watch though, is it?

Sometimes the technical skill is part of the performance and part of what people pay to see: that's why drummers haven't been made obsolete by drum machines.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

If I ever find myself _watching_ the DJ, I'll know I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> If I ever find myself _watching_ the DJ, I'll know I'm doing it wrong.


Really? A lively DJ can make a *huge* difference to getting the dance floor moving. That's why clubs pay for them instead of just playing CDs/Spotify.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

really


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> really


Good job you don't run a  club or a music pub then because you clearly don't know much about how these things work.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

Good job you're here to educate me.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Good job you're here to educate me.


You're welcome.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.catapult.co.uk/products/...ruments+Traktor+Kontrol+S2+DJ+Controller.html


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> You're welcome.


My pleasure.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> My pleasure.


Pleasure's all mine, really.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)

get a room


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> get a room


You're invited.


----------



## Cid (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Sometimes the technical skill is part of the performance and part of what people pay to see: that's why drummers haven't been made obsolete by drum machines.


 
Yes but you're not getting rid of the performer by using an iPad instead of decks are you? I'd tend to agree that beatmatching is a fundamental skill for any DJ though.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)

Too big for the bus


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.catapult.co.uk/products/dj-equipment/midi-controllers/Native Instruments Traktor Kontrol S2 DJ Controller.html


 
My freind has the S4. Its a disgusting amount of fun.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah just reading the feedback on the S4 now...









I just dont have room for my 1210's anymore and 90% of my tunes are in the loft boxed away....


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Too big for the bus




It will run off the battery though 

Ive seen one setup where the guy had a mixer in the middle, then 2 ipads showing a quarter of a vinyl record for pushing/pulling etc..... Tunes were controller on the laptop.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Cid said:


> Yes but you're not getting rid of the performer by using an iPad instead of decks are you?


It shouldn't matter what the fuck you're playing your tunes on, but I find something a bit uninspiring when it's just a guy flicking through a list of songs on his screen, especially if a single Pad/PC is _all_ they're using.

When I'm playing out people often come over to the booth and I think they rather enjoy watching me scrambling about for CDs and vinyl, or maybe passing them the sleeve to read (or pick a tune from). I like that.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah just reading the feedback on the S4 now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The guy who has the s4 still has it wired into his mixer and then has one vinyl deck for those times he wants to play a tune he's only got on vinyl.

He's got a lot of space though, racks with synths and samplers all over the place. There's more knobs in his room than the annual police conference.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> The guy who has the s4 still has it wired into his mixer and then has one vinyl deck for those times he wants to play a tune he's only got on vinyl.
> 
> He's got a lot of space though, racks with synths and samplers all over the place. There's more knobs in his room than the annual police conference.


I like the sound of that set up.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been considering an S4. I'm getting rid of my vinyl and 1210's, they just take up too much room and my CDJ+Traktor setup all fits in a flightcase I can stow away.


----------



## Cid (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> It shouldn't matter what the fuck you're playing your tunes on, but I find something a bit uninspiring when it's just a guy flicking through a list of songs on his screen, especially if a single Pad/PC is _all_ they're using.
> 
> When I'm playing out people often come over to the booth and I think they rather enjoy watching me scrambling about for CDs and vinyl, or maybe passing them the sleeve to read (or pick a tune from). I like that.


 
Of course, that's just lazy... There have been lazy DJs since time immemorial though. Admittedly it's probably a bit easier now, but don't tell me you've never been somewhere with a DJ who's basically just putting vinyl on turntables.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

The most "into it" and energetic "performance" of a "DJ" I've ever "seen" was Shitmat at some festival. Jumping around, a mess of hair everywhere, lots of engagement with the audience. He was using a laptop.

I very much doubt he had to manually beatmatch a single track, either.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Cid said:


> Of course, that's just lazy... There have been lazy DJs since time immemorial though. Admittedly it's probably a bit easier now, but don't tell me you've never been somewhere with a DJ who's basically just putting vinyl on turntables.


Not that often to be honest, mainly because folks still paying vinyl ten to be a bit more enthusiastic about it, in my experience.

My dilemma is that I'm also fed up lugging tons of old records and CDs about - but I like the happy accidents that happen using analogue equipment (tracks jumping, badly labelled CDs etc).

I've done a bit of laptop DJing and fucking hated it. I felt like a total fraud having ten zillion hard disk stored records ready to go: I like the idea of the DJ having to plan what kind of tunes they're going to play beforehand, and them making some kind of investment in those tunes (past pressing 'download').

But, each to their own.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The most "into it" and energetic "performance" of a "DJ" I've ever "seen" was Shitmat at some festival. Jumping around, a mess of hair everywhere, lots of engagement with the audience. He was using a laptop.
> 
> I very much doubt he had to manually beatmatch a single track, either.


Whole different ballgame when you're a musician and a recording artist though.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## pesh (Mar 26, 2012)

it's all about the situation really for me, i'd rather be ankle deep in piss on an industrial estate in North London with the DJ setup on half a scaff tower wedged between a knackered transit and the back of the rig than watching Tiesto waving his hands around in front of 6 CDJs...

and i do think you could do a set on an iPad on the Arcadia stage without anyone being too bothered by the playback medium in use.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Whole different ballgame when you're a musician and a recording artist though.


I suppose it's easier to get into it when you're making your own music, rather than playing someone elses.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The most "into it" and energetic "performance" of a "DJ" I've ever "seen" was Shitmat at some festival. Jumping around, a mess of hair everywhere, lots of engagement with the audience. He was using a laptop.
> 
> I very much doubt he had to manually beatmatch a single track, either.



Tbf a lot of the newer djs I see live don't seem to be doing any beat matching at all. But the same as shitmat they're all writing tunes.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

Urban iPad orchestra for offline


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bob what splitter have you got? My homemade one ain't great


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Urban iPad orchestra for offline


Great idea! I've booked them for 3.30am next week.


We close at 2.30.


----------



## madzone (Mar 26, 2012)

*IS £464.40 A GOOD PRICE???*


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

madzone said:


> *IS £464.40 A GOOD PRICE???*


*WHICH MODEL?*


----------



## madzone (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> *WHICH MODEL?*


* THE ONE I MENTIONED FUCKING PAGES AGO.*

32 GB with wifi but no 4G


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, it's a few quid cheaper than list price of £479.00


----------



## madzone (Mar 26, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Yes, it's a few quid cheaper than list price of £479.00


Yeah, I get a student discount but I get paranoid that I'll get one cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

It is £15.50 cheaper than the official price, which for a brand new model, is as much of a discount as you'll find anywhere.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 26, 2012)

Shit, I forgot about the education discount when I ordered mine. 

I'm loving it but feel guilt for the environmentally irresponsible way it's put together - Apple really ought to get their arses kicked for that.


----------



## madzone (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> If I ever find myself _watching_ the DJ, I'll know I'm doing it wrong.



Pointless derail number 34,456...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Bob what splitter have you got? My homemade one ain't great


 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Griffin-Cab...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332792419&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## elbows (Mar 26, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Pointless derail number 34,456...


 
Wanker. I thought forums couldn't wind me up these days but you pretty consistently prove me wrong, waaaaaa.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2012)

elbows said:


> Wanker. I thought forums couldn't wind me up these days but you pretty consistently prove me wrong, waaaaaa.


 
Takes one to know one. 

But seriously, two pages on whether it's the DJ's flicking his wrists the right way that gets people into the music? On an tablet thread, really?


----------



## elbows (Mar 26, 2012)

Regardless, I prefer conversations to graphs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2012)

elbows said:


> Regardless, I prefer conversations to graphs.



Good for you!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Takes one to know one.
> 
> But seriously, two pages on whether it's the DJ's flicking his wrists the right way that gets people into the music? On an tablet thread, really?


 
I wouldn't expect anything less on urban


----------



## sim667 (Mar 27, 2012)

I really dont know whether to invest or not, my ipad one is ok, but a bit sloooooow these days

I said I wanted to get one to a freind the other day and started going on about how there was no point, as they'd bring out another early next year and this was essentially an interim upgrade like the iphone 4s.

However he does have a habit of chatting shit he knows nothing about, but it still got me thinking


----------



## pesh (Mar 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Takes one to know one.
> 
> But seriously, two pages on whether it's the DJ's flicking his wrists the right way that gets people into the music? On an tablet thread, really?


It's the same as the last iPad but with more pixels, what else are we going to talk about


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

pesh said:


> It's the same as the last iPad but with more pixels, what else are we going to talk about


----------



## magneze (Mar 27, 2012)

pesh said:


> It's the same as the last iPad but with more pixels, what else are we going to talk about


Maybe the next point release of an operating system or something. I'm sure there have been some absolutely revolutionary bug fixes and updated copyright text.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 27, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I really dont know whether to invest or not, my ipad one is ok, but a bit sloooooow these days
> 
> I said I wanted to get one to a freind the other day and started going on about how there was no point, as they'd bring out another early next year and this was essentially an interim upgrade like the iphone 4s.
> 
> However he does have a habit of chatting shit he knows nothing about, but it still got me thinking


The trouble is there's always a new sparkly model available,if you've got a need for one buy otherwise wait a bit.The screen is great but unless your editing movies or photos on it a lot it's not such a great update.The sensible way is to keep a close eye on the rumours and dump your old one just before the new one is announced.The new one is no faster than the iPad2 by the way.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2012)

pesh said:


> It's the same as the last iPad but with more pixels, what else are we going to talk about



The whooping and high fiving? We really ain't had enough of that this year...!


----------



## Cid (Mar 27, 2012)

magneze said:


> Maybe the next point release of an operating system or something. I'm sure there have been some absolutely revolutionary bug fixes and updated copyright text.


 
Hey, maybe they've changed the T&C on the iTunes store again!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2012)

Heh I've been wondering if we'd see something this blatant, iPad gets it's own Microsoft Courier like app!



Doesn't look to bad...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2012)

I refuse to believe it can track fingerwriting that well


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 28, 2012)

ive only gone and bought one...:/


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I refuse to believe it can track fingerwriting that well


Sschh! Don't spoilt the dream!


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 28, 2012)

I won an Ipad 2 in a raffle last week. £20 worth of tickets.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 28, 2012)

Just to mention that EE (Orange/TMobile)'s attempt to get a jump on introducing 4G in the UK has been stalled. Not really that surprising.

It looks increasingly likely that nothing will take off until after a proper 4G spectrum auction is completed (end of 2012 at the earliest) otherwise there will be a legal bunfight due to the other players perceiving a lack of level playing field. So that would probably be later in 2013 or (more likely) well into 2014 for reasonable 4G coverage (though how useful that is depends on how much money the carriers have left after the auction to beef up their backhaul to support it).


----------



## elbows (Mar 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I refuse to believe it can track fingerwriting that well


 
Even if it can, Im not convinced it would feel good. Would be nice to be wrong on this though.


----------



## elbows (Mar 28, 2012)

I see that Apple are getting in the poop in places such as Australia for misleading advertising due to the 4G non-worldwide issue.

I can see why its an issue. Even if you think it should be obvious to people that 4G may not be the sort that their country has (or their country has no 4G), there are signs that many consumers are not aware of this and therefore its up to the companies in question to be clear about this stuff, burying it in the small print isn't enough.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2012)

peterkro said:


> The new one is no faster than the iPad2 by the way.


 
Well I'd imagine with the new chips it is, but maybe you havent used anything which really pushes the processors on either?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Well I'd imagine with the new chips it is, but maybe you havent used anything which really pushes the processors on either?


The CPU is identical. Only the GPU is improved over the 2.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The CPU is identical. Only the GPU is improved over the 2.


ah I see.

I haven't actually looked up the specs tbh


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2012)

You know what, having actually looked at the specs, I'm actually more tempted to get myself a MacBook pro than an iPad.

I was planning on asking for a midi controller for my birthday, maybe for a new iPad if I got one, but I don't get on with any dj software for the iPad, I like tractor on my mac pro, but can't move my mac pro down stairs to where my housemate has decks set up (with my amp), and I dont have enough room to set speakers and an amp up by my mac pro


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2012)

So, seeing as the 3 is now out there to buy...

What do we think the iPad4 will be like?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, seeing as the 3 is now out there to buy...
> 
> What do we think the iPad4 will be like?


 
The same, but faster and with more ram.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 29, 2012)

and lasers on it or something.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The same, but faster and with more ram.


Nah, it'll have a touchy feely screen. And 3D. And a built in projector. And so on


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 29, 2012)

...fleshlight attachment?


----------



## Structaural (Mar 29, 2012)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 29, 2012)

fuck, i need to cancel the appointment on Dragons den


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, seeing as the 3 is now out there to buy...
> 
> What do we think the iPad4 will be like?



It will be amazing, better camera, better battery, a screen that can time travel!


----------



## 2hats (Mar 29, 2012)

Paper by FiftyThree looks interesting.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 30, 2012)

except the dodgy pricing - free to buy and then each tool has to be paid for.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 30, 2012)

Structaural said:


> except the dodgy pricing - free to buy and then each tool has to be paid for.


 
Par for the course for the app store, surely? Though if it's as good as it looks ~£5 for the lot (ie effectively for the app) perhaps isn't too outrageous.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting piece for folks considering an upgrade from the original iPad:


> Why I'm returning my new iPad and buying a Kindle Fire
> Now that I've lived with both, I can safely say that I prefer a smaller, more affordable tablet.
> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_...turning-my-new-ipad-and-buying-a-kindle-fire/


I just wish Amazon would release the fucking thing over here.


----------



## Cid (Mar 30, 2012)

editor said:


> Interesting piece for folks considering an upgrade from the original iPad:
> 
> I just wish Amazon would release the fucking thing over here.


 
See I'd never bother with a tablet for reading, or at least it wouldn't sway my choice... I'd want it for images, image manipulations apps, sketching, document formatting on the fly and the kind of note taking the kindle (my normal Kindle I mean) is crap for. Nothing has convince me that any tablet is quit capable of doing these to the standard I want, which is why I don't have one yet, but I'd certainly be looking at a larger screen (and probably a faster processor). Different things for different users I suppose.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 30, 2012)

Text looks good on the new ipad but I find sustained reading a real eye strain, thankfully I still have my keyboard kindle.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2012)

Cid said:


> See I'd never bother with a tablet for reading, or at least it wouldn't sway my choice... I'd want it for images, image manipulations apps, sketching, document formatting on the fly and the kind of note taking the kindle (my normal Kindle I mean) is crap for. Nothing has convince me that any tablet is quit capable of doing these to the standard I want, which is why I don't have one yet, but I'd certainly be looking at a larger screen (and probably a faster processor). Different things for different users I suppose.



Indeed, I wouldn't use an iPad for reading or a Kindle Fire for that matter, the Kindle is a fantastic book reader that no back light screen can match...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2012)

Since when did we change to "consuming" books rather than, say, reading them?


----------



## pesh (Mar 31, 2012)

since some bright spark bundled 8000 of them into a single torrent on Demonoid


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 2, 2012)

There's something I don't like about the look of the Kindle Fire. Too much bezel, too plasticy. Not to mention I'm a little suspicious as to why they haven't released it internationally yet. It's as if they're using the US as a testing ground and if it flops then that'll be that.

Personally I'm more interested in the imminently arriving Google Tablet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2012)

Here's a cute solution for those who want a keyboard and like the Apple design...


----------



## elbows (Apr 7, 2012)

Its not very cute with that bunch of cables hanging out.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2012)

I got the new one as ive not had and iPad before but had borrowed the first one. It's very nice but if I'd had an iPad one or 2 I don't think it would be worth upgrading and hopefully this one is going to last me for the next few releases. I still use my kindle for reading tho , however the iPad is great for reading comics lol


----------



## Crispy (Apr 7, 2012)

elbows said:


> Its not very cute with that bunch of cables hanging out.


The cable is only for charging the iPad from the keyboards battery. Otherwise, it's bluetooth


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2012)

Mmmm


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 8, 2012)

this may have been answered here already but is there anything significant the new ipad does that my my ipad1 doesn't? my brother is over with his shiny new one and we're finding it hard to see much of a difference, his is slightly faster, the screen is slightly better, but it's heavier/feels bulkier and gets hotter than mine. so aside from some apps and games, is that it?


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> this may have been answered here already but is there anything significant the new ipad does that my my ipad1 doesn't? my brother is over with his shiny new one and we're finding it hard to see much of a difference, his is slightly faster, the screen is slightly better, but it's heavier/feels bulkier and gets hotter than mine. so aside from some apps and games, is that it?


 
Pretty much, plus the cameras.

In some ways you might be more impressed in a comparison between the iPad 2 and your iPad 1, since it should feel less bulky and lighter (although Im surprised to hear the iPad 3 called bulky by someone used to an iPad 1), and the performance difference might be more obvious in places because the iPad 2 has a faster cpu than yours without having to shunt around as many pixels as the iPad 3. This is made partially irrelevant by the fact the iPad 3 has a better gpu than the iPad 2, but apparently there are times when the ipad3 is obviously under strain. Either way the gpu of the iPad 2 & 3 should be notably better than the iPad 1. And I don't think there is a heat issue with the iPad 2.

So yeah if the screen and cameras don't leave much of an impression, then the differences, and whether its worth a particular person upgrading, does come down to what apps you want to run. People who are well into 3d games or apps, and other apps that require quite a bit of beef such as video editing and certain music apps, are going to be better off with at least an iPad 2.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2012)

Going back to the dj app stuff , this looks wicked

http://www.numark.com/product/idjpro

eta fixed link...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> this may have been answered here already but is there anything significant the new ipad does that my my ipad1 doesn't? my brother is over with his shiny new one and we're finding it hard to see much of a difference, his is slightly faster, the screen is slightly better, but it's heavier/feels bulkier and gets hotter than mine. so aside from some apps and games, is that it?



Yup you'd notice the difference like going from an iPhone 3GS to an iPhone 4S. Apple have settled into a 2 generational cycle, there's no point getting 2 if you have 1 but 3 is a very solid upgrade...at least hardware wise, software bar a few things, you may not noticed a huge leap. My 3GS ran iOS 5 as well as 4 & 3 for example.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2012)

That "the iPad is four times quicker than Tegra 3" claim is thoroughly debunked in these real world tests  here:


> By this point in our testing we were beginning to realise that Apple’s claim just doesn’t apply in the real world. We were noticing tiny differences in speed between the two but nothing that would constitute a 4x increase. We could see a situation where, if we were to run benchmarking apps, then it could be a four times faster GPU. Then again, who sits with a brand new shiny tablet and just runs benchmarking figures through it?
> 
> So when it comes to actually using the Prime or iPad on a daily basis, the difference in speed between the two is negligible. It is the apps and the operating system that are really going to make things smoother for users. To quantify just how smooth this must be is nigh on impossible. What can be said from this test however is that both Tegra 3 and the new iPad are incredibly quick, so much so that it feels like they have hit a slight performance ceiling, with general tablet operation; streamingvideo or viewing websites, being instantaneous.


http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/45293/apple-a5x-vs-tegra-3


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 17, 2012)

Paid £30 for the conector to the TV and it's shit, it's loose for a start and the picture sucks on my 42" TV

it's an offical Apple one and all.....

lucky i will hardly use it anyway....


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2012)

You got the HDMI one or the Composite one? And is it a 2 or a (3) you're connecting?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 17, 2012)

HDMI and Ipad 3


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Paid £30 for the conector to the TV and it's shit, it's loose for a start and the picture sucks on my 42" TV
> 
> it's an offical Apple one and all.....
> 
> lucky i will hardly use it anyway....



That's lame...what's the quality of the video you're viewing


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2012)

My CFO has just told me to go buy myself an iPad 3 on my corp Amex.. sweet


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 17, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's lame...what's the quality of the video you're viewing


 
played some games video and facebook, it's more the fact that the if the conector part moves then you get lines or it flickers on and off etc....


----------



## elbows (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't really understand why the connector part is moving.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 17, 2012)

Mine does that as well it's not very satisfactory but it does work.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2012)

Crapple.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2012)

Kanda said:


> My CFO has just told me to go buy myself an iPad 3 on my corp Amex.. sweet



Bastard.

I've been angling at work for one...


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2012)

This is fucktons quicker than the original iPad!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2012)

Now this really is a smart cover...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 19, 2012)

The screen is nice, but tbh, you could save your money and get an iPad 2. All the extra memory's just going to support the new res, so performance gains are limited apart from the handful of games that'll dare to alienate iPad 1 and 2 users by taking advantage of the better gfx chip. It's a nice display, but I don't really notice that much of a difference when holding it side by side with the Mrs iPad. The web looks nicer, as does all text, but when you're absorbed in the content it's not a massive deal.

I would in no way recommend an upgrade from the iPad 2. Not in the UK where the 4G doesn't mean a thing.

And I'd forgotten how shit notifications are in iOS. There's no way I'd switch back to an iPhone now. So very dated. 

It's a lovely tablet if you're upgrading from 1 or nothing, mind. The apps are still in advance of Android and for this reason I'm glad I have an iPad and not an Android tablet.

iOS tablet + Android phone is the perfect combo imho. It'd be nice to have iTunes on my phone, but it's no biggy for me as I don't get more than a couple of new albums a month so it's no bother to upload them. For a big iTunes user it'd be a problem, mind. For everything else I use other cloud services like Kindle, DropBox (work), SugarSync (personal) and Evernote which are cross-platform.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 19, 2012)

Im thinking about just holding out for the next one now tbh...... My ipad 1 copes with everything except it messes up on one or 2 apps if the rams full to bursting.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 19, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> The screen is nice, but tbh, you could save your money and get an iPad 2. All the extra memory's just going to support the new res, so performance gains are limited apart from the handful of games that'll dare to alienate iPad 1 and 2 users by taking advantage of the better gfx chip. It's a nice display, but I don't really notice that much of a difference when holding it side by side with the Mrs iPad.


 
There's a massive difference when logging into servers and such remotely. Being able to have full screen remote desktops is making my life soooo much easier.

Pictures are stunningly better too, that's holding my iPad1 and 3 side by side...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> The web looks nicer, as does all text, but when you're absorbed in the content it's not a massive deal.



Much like graphics in a video game?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 19, 2012)

Touché!


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like thr "post-PC era" people were talking about earlier isn't happening quite yet: Microsoft has seen sales of Windows rise - and that's _before_ the Windows8 roll out. 

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/374200/recovering-pc-sales-boost-microsoft


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 20, 2012)

I just chucked the screen protector for our ipad 2 because it was getting scratched.  I put a new one on and it's like getting a new ipad.  Everything looks all clear!


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

That '4G' claim is causing some aggro:


> Britain's Advertising Standards Authority (ASA) has widened its inquiry into the advertising of the Apple iPad.
> The BBC understands the regulator is not satisfied that Apple has complied with an agreement to amend claims about the latest iPad's 4G capabilities.
> 
> The UK does not yet have widespread 4G coverage, and the iPad will be incompatible with it when it does.
> ...


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2012)

Tbf it's not apples fault we haven't rolled out 4g..... Basically they're being told they're not allowed to advertise something it actually does offer.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Tbf it's not apples fault we haven't rolled out 4g..... Basically they're being told they're not allowed to advertise something it actually does offer.


But the iPad's 4G will NEVER be compatible with the UK 4G network....when it arrives. That's the point.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Tbf it's not apples fault we haven't rolled out 4g..... Basically they're being told they're not allowed to advertise something it actually does offer.



WTF?!  It's absolutely Apple's fault they're promoting a feature that doesn't apply to our market.


----------



## maldwyn (May 1, 2012)

It's an American-centric company, it's not their fault the rest of the world can't keep up.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 1, 2012)

Sadly, I expect that's how they view it.

It's weird, because America always used to be light-years behind the UK in terms of mobile and digital tech. Shows you how ridiculous the handling of 4G and fibre-optic has been over here.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 1, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> It's an American-centric company, it's not their fault the rest of the world can't keep up.





ChrisFilter said:


> Sadly, I expect that's how they view it.
> 
> It's weird, because America always used to be light-years behind the UK in terms of mobile and digital tech. Shows you how ridiculous the handling of 4G and fibre-optic has been over here.


It's irrelevant. As I already said, the UK/European 4G network will not be compatible with the present iPad.

Apple have a UK version of its website. They should not be advertising features on it that are not, and will never be, available to UK consumers.


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> WTF?!  It's absolutely Apple's fault they're promoting a feature that doesn't apply to our market.



But aren't they being told to leave it out of all advertising?? 

At the end of the day the product has the feature, UK infrastructure does not. That's to do with our network operators not apple.


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> But the iPad's 4G will NEVER be compatible with the UK 4G network....when it arrives. That's the point.


sorry didn't see this ^^


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 1, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> It's irrelevant. As I already said, the UK/European 4G network will not be compatible with the present iPad.
> 
> Apple have a UK version of its website. They should not be advertising features on it that are not, and will never be, available to UK consumers.



Yeah, I know it's a different network.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> But aren't they being told to leave it out of all advertising??
> 
> At the end of the day the product has the feature, UK infrastructure does not. That's to do with our network operators not apple.



The product has a feature that means nothing in the UK. You can't use that to market the product here.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2012)

By the time we get 4G here I expect we'll be on the new new new new iPad anyway.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> The product has a feature that means nothing in the UK. You can't use that to market the product here.


Exactly. It's a total con.


----------



## 2hats (May 1, 2012)

Angola gets 4G ahead of most of Europe.


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> The product has a feature that means nothing in the UK. You can't use that to market the product here.


 
I didnt know US and UK 4G would be different.


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I didnt know US and UK 4G would be different.


Different "spare" channels in the national frequency allocations, see.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I didnt know US and UK 4G would be different.



Ah, fair enough.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> It's irrelevant. As I already said, the UK/European 4G network will not be compatible with the present iPad.
> 
> Apple have a UK version of its website. They should not be advertising features on it that are not, and will never be, available to UK consumers.



Yup.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2012)

Looks like Kindle Fire is over, sales have tanked while iPad sales have rocketed from 54% to 67% market share...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2012)

I like this:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2012)

Fascinating blog post on why the iPad is usable for education.



> I spoke at a conference near Cardiff recently and in Q&A, I got The Question. I love getting the question.
> 
> What's the question? This:
> 
> ...


----------



## lynne8 (May 16, 2012)

I've got a year old hp pavillion laptop 17" screen, didn't really buy it to be mobile, just instead of a desktop. Got an 'opportunity' to get a 32g iPad 3 for about $200 off full price, never had a touch screen anything, only Apple product I have is an iPod nano couple of years old. Not a heavy computer user, mostly surfing bit of facebook gaming, bit of word processing for work, would get the wifi but not the take anywhere with a separate plan. Get it, or buy another smaller laptop or a desktop all in one? Thoughts? It's sooooo pretty though. What's it good as? What would I miss as a pc user?


----------



## maldwyn (May 16, 2012)

It surprises me just how intimately connected I feel to my iPad always within hand's reach for most small task, but I'd soon become seriously frustrated if it were the main/only computing device I have access to.

I think it works best as a satellite to something more powerful/adaptable.


----------



## bemused (May 16, 2012)

lynne8 said:


> I've got a year old hp pavillion laptop 17" screen, didn't really buy it to be mobile, just instead of a desktop. Got an 'opportunity' to get a 32g iPad 3 for about $200 off full price, never had a touch screen anything, only Apple product I have is an iPod nano couple of years old. Not a heavy computer user, mostly surfing bit of facebook gaming, bit of word processing for work, would get the wifi but not the take anywhere with a separate plan. Get it, or buy another smaller laptop or a desktop all in one? Thoughts? It's sooooo pretty though. What's it good as? What would I miss as a pc user?



My iPad I use to consume media, emails, watching films, reading books (although I prefer the kindle for that), writing small stuff like blog posts and I use it at work for presentations, notes etc.

My pc I use for media creation, documents, presentations, doing stuff with photos and playing games.

At the moment l wouldn't replace my pc/mac with an iPad but it is the most used device I have. Once someone offers vdi over the Internet is suspect tablets will be the only device you really need.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 16, 2012)

bemused said:


> My iPad I use to consume media, emails, watching films, reading books (although I prefer the kindle for that), writing small stuff like blog posts and I use it at work for presentations, notes etc.
> 
> My pc I use for media creation, documents, presentations, doing stuff with photos and playing games.
> 
> At the moment l wouldn't replace my pc/mac with an iPad but it is the most used device I have. Once someone offers vdi over the Internet is suspect tablets will be the only device you really need.


Vdl?


----------



## bemused (May 16, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Vdl?



Virtual desktops, basically you have a virtual pc in the cloud and a lightweight device that you can stream it to. Lots of companies are using it at the moment, they can pretty much give people a tablet with a docking station and it can be their phone, video device and pc is one handy package. It'll be in the consumer space soon.


----------



## Bungle73 (May 16, 2012)

Already available: http://www.splashtop.com/remote

Or did you mean this: http://www.alwaysonpc.com/


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2012)

bemused said:


> Virtual desktops, basically you have a virtual pc in the cloud and a lightweight device that you can stream it to. Lots of companies are using it at the moment, they can pretty much give people a tablet with a docking station and it can be their phone, video device and pc is one handy package. It'll be in the consumer space soon.


 
If VNC worked really well over 3g that would do me to be honest.


----------



## SushiMo (May 17, 2012)

I haven't read this whole thread, just came in here as I have a couple of queries regarding this ipad3.  Bought mine about a month ago, and do love it.  However the battery runs down real fast, about 10% per hour, even when not in use.  I have ditched a few free apps hoping that would help, but no.  I am going to Canada next week for a road trip and was hoping to use this (I have the 4g) instead of a tomtom, but I have a worry it may not work there?  I have also been trying all ways to car charge it during travel.  So far I have used 3 different car chargers (all stating they charge ipads), but none works.  I am at the end of my tether now!  Looks like I will have to rent a tomtom for about £12 per day - what I was hoping to avoid and why I paid more for the 4g in the first place.  Before anyone says this was a false economy, I do travel by car a lot abroad anyway.

Help? Anyone?  Thanks


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2012)

It sounds like its using battery because there's a lot of background processess happening. Some apps, particularly graphics or processor intensive drain battery very quick when backgrounded. You can close them properly by going into the taskbar, and holding down on the icons, then tapping the little red icon in the top left.

Car charges I have no idea about, but you can save a lot of battery by disabling 3g when you're not using it. Dont forget your going to pay through the anus for data in canada..... £1 a meg or something like that it was on my iphone in the states.


----------



## SushiMo (May 17, 2012)

sim667 said:


> It sounds like its using battery because there's a lot of background processess happening. Some apps, particularly graphics or processor intensive drain battery very quick when backgrounded. You can close them properly by going into the taskbar, and holding down on the icons, then tapping the little red icon in the top left.
> 
> Car charges I have no idea about, but you can save a lot of battery by disabling 3g when you're not using it. Dont forget your going to pay through the anus for data in canada..... £1 a meg or something like that it was on my iphone in the states.


I will check out what you say on the battery uses, thanks.  As far as using 4g etc. in Canada, I intend to buy a month sim card there from AT & T.  I have my own USA mobs as well that I do the same with when over there, way, way cheaper than anything out of the UK.  I currently have no sim card in the ipad, that will wait until I get back into the UK.


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2012)

Oh ok. Makes sense.

It used to be case that auto brightness killed battery too, but I think that bug might have been fixed.


----------



## 2hats (May 17, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fascinating blog post on why the iPad is usable for education.


 
Strange. I work in education. Despite Apple trying to convince me that the future consists of our students using their iPads, at the moment I see it just as (un)usable as any Android tablet for pretty much the same reasons that are outlined in the article linked above. Is the author expecting every educational establishment to (even be able to) go out and buy (the same) iPads for all their students (plus teaching staff)? The only sane approach is to use open, non-proprietary formats and cross platform software so that no student is disadvantaged.


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2012)

I know that about 4 or 5 schools dartford way have just rolled out ipads throughout the school. I think its going that way.....


----------



## 2hats (May 17, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I know that about 4 or 5 schools dartford way have just rolled out ipads throughout the school. I think its going that way.....


 
Portable, tablet class devices are increasingly being used by our students, some already do bring their own in, of course. Though in my subject area and at the level of education I'm working at iPads just don't cut it as a replacement for a 'traditional' computer, in part due to the fact they are crippled by the politics of the walled garden (doubtless they are fine for primary/secondary education, especially given the state of 'computing' teaching in schools these days). They'd have to be jailbroken to be of any use to us.

Also, despite being one of the best funded educational establishments in the country we couldn't justify buying iPads for all our students anyway (and then replacing them on a cycle of 3 years or less as dictated by the fruit company) unless we either rent them out to said students (which is what the schools you are referring to appear to have done) or crank up the fees even further to cover them.


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2012)

We couldnt justify them for ours either..... maybe for staff at a push, but as we're teaching digital imaging its a no-no

the ones that do bring them in just watch films or play games on them when they should be fucking working too


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 17, 2012)

Worth mentioning that the school where Frasier works is not your standard UK comprehensive.

Cedars School of Excellence, in Greenock, Scotland is an independent Christian School catering for children from 5 - 17 years and has classes with as few as a dozen pupils. That probably goes some way to explaining their ability to fund an iPad for every pupil.
(Source: http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/apple/the-school-that-gives-every-student-an-ipad-915539/ )


----------



## bemused (May 17, 2012)

2hats said:


> Strange. I work in education. Despite Apple trying to convince me that the future consists of our students using their iPads, at the moment I see it just as (un)usable as any Android tablet for pretty much the same reasons that are outlined in the article linked above. Is the author expecting every educational establishment to (even be able to) go out and buy (the same) iPads for all their students (plus teaching staff)? The only sane approach is to use open, non-proprietary formats and cross platform software so that no student is disadvantaged.



I know of a project in the middle east where they just built a new school and asked IT companies to see what they can do with it. It's pretty impressive, all the school content is stored in a data centre: homework, lessons, schedules, attendance etc. students, parents, teachers can all access it from various devices. Can't say if it makes the teaching better but I'd love to see the syllabus and lessons my children where doing.


----------



## sim667 (May 18, 2012)

Instead of rolling out ipads and all that shit, school just need a good usable VLE, with a social networking element.

The social networking bit would encourage students to use it.


----------



## chilango (May 24, 2012)

We have a VLE. The students hate it. they point blank refuse to use the social networking elements of it.

To be fair to them, it is very clunky and often counterintuitive. The UI is slow and a pain in the ass. It has very quickly become very dated in feel and function, but as we have invested a faitr amount of money and training in it we're stuck with for a while yet. iPads are ebing phased in from the youngest years first though.


----------



## sim667 (May 24, 2012)

Exactly the same problem as our VLE. Its horrid, it looks dated, no-ones been properly shown how to use it, and the people who are supposed to administrate it are disinterested in it completely.

But the social networking side of ours is non existent...... they'd be better off linking it with facebook tbh.


----------



## lynne8 (May 25, 2012)

interesting thread this. Thanks for the input!


----------



## peterkro (May 25, 2012)

Absinthe 2.0 released today,untethered jailbreak for iPads 1,2 and 3 iphones 4s,4,3gs and a couple of iPods on Firmware 5.1.1.Doesn't work on iPad2 Wi-Fi R2 (new model),I don't have a clue which iPad this is as I don't have one.The file is hosted on Google files but has gone over it's daily limit,there are however torrents around.Thanks to GreenPoison and the Chronic Dev people(and Musclenerd obnov.),others involved as well but don't know who some of them are.(just in case this won't work on OSX 10.8 requires 10.7.4 )

Edit/Seas0npass have also released untethered jailbreak for Apple TV2 with 5.1.1,still waiting for J/B for Apple TV3.
Edit2/you can use 10.8,just paste this in to a terminal window to launch the app :
/Volumes/Absinthe\ 2.0/Absinthe.app/Contents/MacOS/Absinthe-10.6 Edit3/slight problem with factory unlocked phones (like mine) workaround:1. Restore iDevice using iTunes - Go to iTunes, click on iDevice on the left then restore (or shift restore and select 5.1.1 firmware, if you have already downloaded firmware).
2. After restore is complete, click on the iDevice on the left and make sure it connects to iTunes store.
3. Load up Absinthe and click jailbreak.
Cydia servers are being hammered,may need to wait a bit.

Not a bad day,120 sobs down the drain but brand new jailbroken phone with all my apps back plus 12 months guarantee.Next time I'll try and not drop it on a concrete floor whilst pissed.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone on here Jailbroken anything? How does it work? Do you still have access to your Itunes account or do you forfeit that in the process?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 20, 2012)

No it still works as normal, but you have a second 'app store' called cydia, which is basically a gateway for unsupported apps.

Unless there's something you specifically want off cydia though, i wouldn't bother jail breaking, its a pain every time you want to upgrade software etc.

I have jailbroken apple tv's still though.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 20, 2012)

I wanna know how the fuck I remove my Absinthe 2.0 jailbreak.

I can't see the point tbh, it's just made all my banking and gambling apps not work properly.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2012)

just update it in Itunes

i used to have my iphone hacked but it just became a pain in the end.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Tried that but it's still jailbroken with cydia etc.

Someone told me to restore from a backup, but would that mean I lose any numbers I've added since then, or txt messages etc ?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2012)

should still be there, your just updating the firmware.... i think... can you back them up to a cloud service just in case?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 20, 2012)

This is what confuses me, my backup is already stored in iCloud ???

Surely if I restore from a month ago when I jailbroke the phone it'd go back to the previous txts and numbers etc ? tried googling and this seems inconclusive.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2012)

http://osxdaily.com/2010/08/03/unjailbreak-iphone/


----------



## peterkro (Jun 20, 2012)

Stick it in DFU mode and connect to iTunes and restore it,make sure you do a backup before hand and all your stuff will still be there.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Ta very muchly lads, that appears to have worked


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2012)

SKills


----------



## elbows (Jun 30, 2012)

Well for the first time I can remember I had to buy some hardware that I wasn't overly enthusiastic about. I couldn't risk releasing an iPad app that requires smooth 3d graphics without thoroughly testing it on an iPad3. So here I am with the cheapest one I could get. Being used to an iPad 2 I have to say that Im saddened that I can tell the difference in terms of heat & weight, but its not a deal-breaker and wow the screen is nice. And it looks like my app is going to be ok at retina res, phew!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice looking renders of what a remodeled iPad could look like (this type of thing proved very accurate with both the iPad mini and iPhone 5 before anyone starts snorting at it being rumour):


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep, I can see this coming true, it just looks like the type of thing Apple would do...


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2013)

How incredibly innovative.


----------



## elbows (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh great, silly renderings vs squawking about lack of innovation again. Meet 2013, same as 2012! There isnt a whole lot of room for innovation in the tablet space right now, the last thing of any note was probably the microsoft surface keyboard. We are mostly in an era of unexciting iterative spec improvements, occasional useful additions to the operating system (I'll give Android credit for the multi-user stuff in JellyBean), competition over price and tweaking of form/size. Maybe I'm wrong and they'l come up with something for either the next ipad or the next Nexus, but on the nexus front all I've heard so far is the suggestion that they are going to bump the screen resolution up to full 1080p HD. I would like to be able to roll my tablet up or fold it, but I expect to be waiting years till that happens  What else is there to really innovate? Hopefully someone will show me where my imagination is lacking, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 7, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> View attachment 28735


Is his hand ok?

It looks a bit lizard-y.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 7, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Is his hand ok?
> 
> It looks a bit lizard-y.


The technique has proved very accurate before


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> View attachment 28735


 
The iPad Maxi, our most humungous iPad yet...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 8, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The iPad Maxi, our most humungous iPad yet...


aka the MaxiPad.

Oh, someone already used that name.


----------



## elbows (Feb 8, 2013)

Ah how I remember the original ipad announcement which was met with many complaints about how underwhelming it all was, compounded by clear signs that in the USA the term pad was widely associated with sanitary products. Apple must have had an uneasy feeling that day, which quickly faded once rather large quantities of sales stacked up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> aka the MaxiPad.
> 
> Oh, someone already used that name.


 
I smell a law suit!


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bizarre thread to bump for that video.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Bizarre thread to bump for that video.


I didn't want to start a new one, the video was about using an iPad as a camera (something already mentioned on this thread) and the last post was as recent as Feb 8th


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 21, 2013)

Actually, on refection, what is kind of shocking is how little iPad news relevance there has been of late.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 21, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Actually, on refection, what is kind of shocking is how little iPad news relevance there has been of late.


 
Init. Same with Android stuff really. A new Nexus and a new Samsung will always stir up a bit of interest, but otherwise: meh.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Init. Same with Android stuff really. A new Nexus and a new Samsung will always stir up a bit of interest, but otherwise: meh.


The new HTC One has girdled my loins a little bit.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 21, 2013)

editor said:


> The new HTC One has girdled my loins a little bit.


 
Oh aye, I should have said that that's not _everything_ as there's always something that comes along when you're least expecting it. Like the HTC One or some cheap Chinese beast-spec'd phone from a brand you'd previously never heard of. 

You getting a One then? I'd be tempted to wait for the Nexus 4 upgrade next month if you were considering it, just to see how they bump it (apologies if you've already had this discussion on the One thread - I've not been reading it).


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> You getting a One then? I'd be tempted to wait for the Nexus 4 upgrade next month if you were considering it, just to see how they bump it (apologies if you've already had this discussion on the One thread - I've not been reading it).


I'll just answer this one question here (I don't want to take the thread any more off topic!) but I'm mulling over the One, the S4 and the new Nexus, but need to have a hands-on go on them all to make my decision. 

Right - please direct all further non-iPad chat to the right threads!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 22, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Actually, on refection, what is kind of shocking is how little iPad news relevance there has been of late.


 
No doubt there'll be a bunch of regurgitated rumours along soon enough...


----------



## Winot (May 5, 2013)

So does anyone know when a retina iPad mini is likely to be released?

I know that no one really knows and it's all just rumour etc. but what's the likelihood? This year? Next?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2013)

Winot said:


> So does anyone know when a retina iPad mini is likely to be released?
> 
> I know that no one really knows and it's all just rumour etc. but what's the likelihood? This year? Next?


 
Seems reasonable to speculate at this point we won't see it till the fall, an update to it and the iPad plus a different event for iPhone 5S or whatever it'll be called.


----------



## Winot (May 6, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seems reasonable to speculate at this point we won't see it till the fall, an update to it and the iPad plus a different event for iPhone 5S or whatever it'll be called.



Yeah I feared it might take that long. Want one and not sure I can hold off but really want faster processor/retina display.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2013)

Winot said:


> Yeah I feared it might take that long. Want one and not sure I can hold off but really want faster processor/retina display.


 
Have to say having used one a bit lately the speed of the thing is really a non issue, opening up games is slower but apart from that it's no laggy thing really compared to my 3rd gen iPad. The screen is a bigger issue for me but for my other half it wasn't at all so I guess it's down to your level of expectation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2013)

One thing I would say though is size wise it's VERY nice, my iPad feels massive after I've used the mini with is one handed design. Very well made piece of kit.


----------



## tarannau (May 6, 2013)

The present mini's a lovely machine, but I suspect they're having to work hard on the new processor/screen's efficiency and battery to come up with a fitting successor. A huge chunk of the appeal of the current mini is its balance of weight and thinness - I'd worry that any increases in either would affect the way it felt in the hand. Sounds a little trite perhaps, but it'd be a shame to see too much of a compromise.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2013)

tarannau said:


> The present mini's a lovely machine, but I suspect they're having to work hard on the new processor/screen's efficiency and battery to come up with a fitting successor. A huge chunk of the appeal of the current mini is its balance of weight and thinness - I'd worry that any increases in either would affect the way it felt in the hand. Sounds a little trite perhaps, but it'd be a shame to see too much of a compromise.


 
It has the same weight/surprise experience as the iPhone 5, just feels very nice in the hand and agreed any additional weight would ruin that.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2013)

For that reason I will make no predictions about when a retina version will appear. Its not an absolute cert that the next version will be, if they have to wait an extra year to make the balance of compromises right then I think they will. Depends how well their next gen of cpu/gpu does. The fact they dont tend to mess with resolutions that are anything other than double their original ipad res, in order to keep software compatibility & dev work simple, hampers their ability to do a more staggered res bump.


----------



## Winot (May 7, 2013)

Fuck it, I'm getting one now then.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2013)

Plus they hold their value reasonably well so if you do find yourself hankering for the latest thing when it emerges you shouldnt have much trouble flogging the original for a reasonable price.


----------



## Winot (May 7, 2013)

elbows said:


> Plus they hold their value reasonably well so if you do find yourself hankering for the latest thing when it emerges you shouldnt have much trouble flogging the original for a reasonable price.



True, did that with the iPad 1 -> 2


----------



## RedDragon (May 7, 2013)

Tim Cook kept his word when he said "hey' y'all, I'm going to clampdown on leaks."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Tim Cook kept his word when he said "hey' y'all, I'm going to clampdown on leaks."


 
Eh?


----------



## RedDragon (May 7, 2013)

When he took over he said he'd cut down on number of product "leaks" coming from inside Apple, as we've had very few rumours on anything for months, I'd say he's been successful.


----------



## elbows (May 7, 2013)

I'm not sure how much of that can be credited to him as opposed to these products having reached a stage of maturity where there are less exciting potential new features for people to dribble on about far in advance. And its not like the idea of the next full-sized ipad having thinner bezels along two sides hasnt made it to the usual sites. And the lack of ipad news for months is in great part due to the change of schedule for ipad launches, with the March-April launches having bit the dust.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> When he took over he said he'd cut down on number of product "leaks" coming from inside Apple, as we've had very few rumours on anything for months, I'd say he's been successful.


 
Oh right. Yeah but that's because Apple have released fuck all in the last six months though isn't it? Now we're getting near the new product season the leaks will start to increase as supply chain leaking is easier to do. Also, the big issue with leaks is Apple's complete inability to surprise anyone anymore with a new product.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2013)

Sounds uncomfortable.


----------



## Winot (May 9, 2013)

Winot said:


> Fuck it, I'm getting one now then.


 
Well it was delivered the next day and seems very nice indeed - no surprises but nice form factor compared to iPad 2 and as slick as you'd expect.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2013)

Winot said:


> Well it was delivered the next day and seems very nice indeed - no surprises but nice form factor compared to iPad 2 and as slick as you'd expect.


 
Who did you order from?


----------



## Winot (May 9, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Who did you order from?



Apple UK store.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2013)

Winot said:


> Apple UK store.


 
And you got next day delivery??


----------



## Winot (May 10, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And you got next day delivery??



Yep. The initial estimate was 2 days but it came the next day (about 24h after purchase).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2013)

Winot said:


> Yep. The initial estimate was 2 days but it came the next day (about 24h after purchase).


 
Impressive. I've never got anything that quickly from Apple, although the iPad mini I bought in late Feb came in three days despite being estimated at 5 days...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2013)

Something new for the iPad today, for the first time ever it paused with a temperature warning! I was outside in the sun using it for a meeting however but never seen that before!


----------

